# Building a Better Bod



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

I welcome any comments or suggestions, cause they help motivate me to stay on track.

Thanks


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

*Tuesday September 2nd, 2003

Back and Biceps*7pm workout, 144lbs

Wide Grip Chins: 6x50, 7x60, 6x60
Seated Cable Rows: 8x80, 7x90, 7x90
Reverse Grip Pulldowns: 7x80, 6x80
Hypers: 10, 7

Seated Alternating DB Curls: 10x18, 7x20, 6x20
EZ Bar Preacher Curls: 10x17.5, 10x22.5, 6x22.5
DB Hammer Curls: 7x18, 7x18, 6x18


-chins were very hard cause i am so heavy now
-seated cables were strong
-reverse grips are hard on elbows
-hypers were good but hard
(back is strong but not as heavy as i would have like...but i just got back into training so i did not want to push it)

-db curls were good but not as strong as i would have liked
-preachers...well i hate them
-hammers are getting boring
(need to change up biceps cause its getting boring)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

*Tuesday September 2nd, 2003*

Meal one 9am: 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 slice cheese
Meal two 12pm: tortilla, tin tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, celery, cucumber, piece of cheese
Meal three 3pm: 1.5 scoops protein, tomato
Meal four 5:30pm: 1/3 cup oats, 2 tbsp pb
*cheat: 2 caramel rice cakes before gym
Meal five 8:30pm: chicken breast, 1 cup rice, sun dried tomatoes

-wasnt hungry in am
-better to have only one meal before lunch because of shifts
-this way i eat my pre-workout meal
-need more food in meal 3
-need protein in meal 4: mini
-chicken was yummy but need veggies


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> It looks good
> meal3 may want to switch to some thing like chicken and with meal four and add 1 scoop of protein shake and drop the oats and just have the carmel rice cakes instead may be about 30-45 minutes before your workout *i seriously cant stomach more tha none shake a day anymore...and i had the rice cakes as a cheat and dont really wanta have them anymore...will have crispey minis once i go shopping though*
> 
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 3, 2003)

*Wednesday September 3rd, 2003*

Meal one 10am: bagel, 2 tbsp cream cheese, 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, slice cheese
Meal two 2pm: tin tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, 1 cup rice, 14 pecans
Meal three 5pm: apple (opps had to run  )
Meal four 8pm: chicken breast, 1 cup mashed potatoes  havent had those is YEARS 

-work was crazy busy from the moment i stepped til i had to go do a presentation
-meal one: good
-meal two: was in a presentation and couldnt eat til 2pm...unless it was the pizza that was there...wasnt gonna do that 
-meal three was eating while running to train a client 
-this day is just screwed up for eatin

Since i have eaten semi good for 2 days all my abs are back


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

*Thursday September 4th, 2003

Hams and Booty*6pm workout, 145lbs

Lying Leg Curls: 8x50, 7x60, 6x60
BB Squats: 8x45, 8x105, 8x125
Adductors: 10x100, 10x110, 9x120
One Legged Leg Press: 8x90, 7x90, 5x90


-lying leg curls were nice and maxed out
-bb squats were good cause i had a spot but i was too weak for them after the lying leg curls...plus i bruised shoulders from the bar 
-adductors were good and strong
-one legged leg press almost killed me...i maxed out and got stuck on every set...so as we speak i am sitting on my ass/ice pack


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Excellent
> 
> mine are back as well. *thats what i wanted to hear  * Adding the fiber supplement worked like a charm. i still thinking I need more magnesium in diet, *i dont*going to add in 250 mgs a meal to see if that helps.  Started started back up again and I'm going to stay with it even in the offseason.  What bodybuilder or fitness model never does cardio and looks in conditoin. *i dont * I think some cardio is neccessary to acheive the conditoining that we require.  It bascailly comes down to caloires in vs caloires out that is the basis of what we do.  In the long run I'd rather be able to eat more and do alittle more cardio and be healthy as well as my heart.*that is what i would rather do too...except in off season*
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

i just saw that "if you can do them" part...ha you know how to get me dont you...will be doing those next week for sure


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 5, 2003)

mods= take the effin chest out of the workout 
i will be training tomorrow morning.
thanks.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

well this weekend the only thing i trained was my bracioradialis AKA drinking arm  and now i am still hung over and so no workout til tomorrow am...which i am gonna do Quads and Abs...so i need that workout...please


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

*Tuesday September 8th, 2003

Quads and Abs* 6am workout, 141.5 lbs  

Smith Narrow Squats: 10*70, 7*90, 7*90
Leg Press (feet together): 8*200, 7*220, 7*220 
One Leg Extension: 7*40, 7*40, 7*40
Adductors: 10*120, 10*130

Decline 25lb Crunches: 15, 15
Rope Crunches: 15*30, 15*40
Plank Holds: 60sec, 60sec (with one alternating leg raise)


-narrow smiths were hard but good
-leg press was killer
-leg extension was hard
-add. need more weight still 
-decline crunches 
-rope crunches 
-planks holds with leg raises


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

*Monday September 8th, 2003*

Meal one 7:30am: 1.5 scoops protein, 12 cashews
Meal two 10:30am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp jam, 1/3 cup oats
Meal three 1:30pm: tin of tuna, 1 cup rice, 12 pecans, 1 tbsp mayo
Meal four 4:30pm: 1 cup fruit, crispey minis, 4 cahsews (opps forgot protein i was so damn tired)
Meal five 7:30pm: chicken breast, sun dried tomatoes, mashed potatos

-perfect meal to have before i leave...will do from now on
-pre made and tasted good
-was hungry but better then other plan
-forgot protein, was beat up and needed to sleep FAST 
-mmmmm good 

Jenny is a happy little girl today...other than the hangover that is


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

*Tuesday September 9th, 2003*

Meal one 7:00am: 1.5 scoops protein, 4 cashews, 3/4 peach
Meal two 9:30am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp jam, 1/3 cup oats
Meal three 12pm: chicken breast, sun dried tomatoes, mashed potatoes 
Meal four 3pm: 1 cup frozen fruit, 1/4 cup cashews, 1.5 scoops protein
Meal five 6pm: 4oz steak, 1 tortillas, 2 tbsp sour cream, peppers, mushrooms
Meal six 9pm: 1/2 cup frozen fruit,  1 scoop protein, 1/4 cup hemp seed nuts


-meal one after workout was ok..almost gagged on shake and peach was too effin HUGE to eat the whole thing
-meal two was good
-meal hungry by meal three and tasted GREAT 


*Totals*
Total:   2392 Calories   
Fat: 93  839  35% 
  Sat: 18  163  7% 
  Poly: 21  193  8% 
  Mono: 34  305  13% 
Carbs: 180  650  27% 
Fiber: 17  0  0% 
Protein: 225  900  38%


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

Han...
umm i lost 4 lbs this week  and not doing any cardio at all...carbs are still huge and high and i cheated and had a ton of fat.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

i know its a good sign but my abs are all poppin out and i want to stay loded to be able to lift heavier. need to calculate my calories and see where they are. plus i am effin starvin here.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Wednesday September 10th, 2003*

Meal one 7:30am: 1.5 scoops protein, 1/4 cup cashews, 3/4 peach
Meal two 10am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp jam, 1/3 cup oats
Meal three 12:30pm: 2 cabbage and chicken wraps, 1 cup of raw veggies and 1 tbsp dressing
Meal four 3:30pm: 1 cup frozen fruit, 1.5 scoops protein
Meal five 6:30pm: crispey minis  tuna
Meal six 9pm: meatballs and mayo 


-meal one was better than yesterday thats for sure
-meal two was much needed i was HUNGRY 
-meal three mmmm tasty 
-meal four blah
-meal five and six were scattered everywhere


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

*Thursday September 11th, 2003*

Meal one 7:30am: 1.5 scoops protein, 1/4 cup cashews, 3/4 peach
Meal two 10am: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 2 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp jam, 1/3 cup oats
Meal three 12:30pm: 

-meal one went down ok only because i was starvin after cardio
-meal two yummy


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for more digestion talk  mine is perfect now thanks 

I am going to do cardio 20min 1-2 times a week plus one dance class (1.5 hours) once a week. This will keep my legs from exploding more. 
Training will be done in the evening only cause eating just doesnt work out if i lift in the a.m. I will have protein and fat only for my last meals if its a non-training day...on training days it will be a complex carb overload  like w.w. pasta, potatos, etc. Most of my meals will be the same from day to day til i get sick of them then i will change them up. Cheat day is going to be Sat or Sun depending upon what is going on. I will make sure that i get plenty of protein on that day. I am going to have my bf% taken in a couple weeks, but i am sure that i already know what it is. There is no way i am eating oatmeal unless its in pb or a pancake form or cookie form 
Supplements included: glutamine, creatine, and Trib when i feel frisky


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

i did mention my protein pancakes dodo and i eat them with pb and jam


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

oh i hadent noticed 

today: workout noted above (shoulders and tris)
friday: ham and booty
sat: cardio
sun: back and bis
mon: quads and chest
tue: cardio
wed: nuttin
thur: ham and booty
fri: shoulders and tris
sat: cardio
sun: back and bis
mon: i think you get the hint


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 11, 2003)

friday
lying leg curls
stiff legged dead lifts 
smith machine lunges or variation of lunges
feet wide leg presses ducked out wards

Lat pull ups
bentover barbell rows or t bar rows
one armed low rows on pulley
seated rowing machine broken down to 3 part strecth at bottom, pause in middle, squeeze at top revere on way back down as well

standing short bar curls
seated incline curls rotating at bottom and squuezing at top
concetration curls with arm againt back of seat
reverse curls on low cable row

leg extenstion 
squats
hacks
if have time 
Lower your feet on bottom of plat form on leg press and drop weight very low and do leg presses with feet shoulder width apart (make sure heel are flat and in contact with platform

chest 
incline dumbell press 
low cable fly from the bottom kneeling infront 
dips - 2 sets to failure

need to think about he rest LOL gttig brain dead need my carb up tonight. last carb up for 2 weeks .  Sushi on sunday LOL immdeiately  after training and cardio LOL (make sure i'm well depeltedto suck up that sushi )


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

dont you learn...sushi is gonna hurt you han...the raw fish is not going to be able to digest.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 11, 2003)

THink I will go with chicken parm and spegheeti and a slice of pizza with some soy icecream instead LOL Scratch sushi. other meal is cheaper LOL and more benfical just ake my ALA and i will be fine 1000 mgs LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

now your really gonna puke


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

*Saturday September 13th, 2003

10min on stepper after weights

Shoulders and Triceps*

DB Laterals: 8*12, 7*15, 7*15
Overhead DB Press: 8*20, 7*25, 7*25
Lying Incline Laterals: 3*8*8
DB Fronts (Against Wall): 7*8, 6*8 (those are bloody hard)

V-Bar Pulldowns: 8*60, 8*70, 8*80
DB Kick backs: 3*8*5
Reverse Grip Pushdowns: 8*50, 8*60, triple drop 6*70, 6*60, 6*50
Close Grip Ups (failure): i had no idea what these were so i scrapped them


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

Well after a couple of weeks on a non-structured diet, i have made mine up. *Please note that this is a bulking diet

Cycle: High, Low, High, No repeat*

*No Carb Day*
Meal 1: 1 scoop protein, 1/2 tin tuna, 1tsp mayo
Meal 2: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 4 slices of bacon
Meal 3: chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli
Meal 4: 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
Meal 5: 1 tin tuna, 1 tbsp mayo
Meal 6: 3/4 cup ground beef, 1 cup lettuce, 1 tbsp salsa or 4oz steak and 2 cups broccoli

Calories: 1945
Fat: 66g
Carbs: 20g
Protein: 187g

*Low Carb Day*
Meal 1: 1 scoop protein, 1/4 cup nuts
Meal 2: protein pancake, apple
Meal 3: tin of tuna, 3/4 cup rice, 1/4 cup pecans, 1/2cup fruit
Meal 4: 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tbsp hemp
Meal 5: 5 egg whites, 1tsp mayo, celery
Meal 6: 2oz dry measurement w.w. pasta, pesto, 4oz chicken,  1/4 cup fruit

Calories: 2361
Fat: 100g
Carbs: 160g
Protein: 209g

*High Carb Day*
Meal 1: 1 scoop protein, 1/4 cup nuts
Meal 2: protein pancake, apple
Meal 3: grapefruit, 3/4 cup ground beef, 2tbsp salsa, 1/2 cup rice
Meal 4: 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
Meal 5: tin of sardines, onions, tortilla, 1/4 cup fruit
Meal 6: 1/2 cup potatos, chicken breast, sundried tomatoes, 1/2 cup fruit
Meal 7: 1 scoop protein (right before bed)

Calories: 2724
Fat: 109g
Carbs: 191g
Protein: 247g


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

Well i have decided to stick with one workout plan for 3 weeks and then switch it up, so here it is:

*Quads and Chest*
Low Smith Squats Narrow Stance (4)
Leg Extensions (3)
Narrow Stance Leg Press (3)

Cable Pullovers (3)
Cable Crossovers (3)
DB Flat Press (3)


*Back and Biceps*
T-Bar Rows (2)
Bent Over Cable Rows (3)
Seated NG Rows (3)
Lat Pulldowns (3)

Cable Curls (3)
Ez Bar Curls (2)
DB Hammers (3)


*Hamstrings and Booty*
Lying Leg Curls (3)
One Legged Squats (3)
SL BB Deads (3)
Adductors (2) 
Plie DB Squats (1)


*Shouders and Triceps*
Push Presses (3)
Arnold Presses (2)
Standing Lateral Drop Downs (2)
Lying Incline Laterals (2)
Upright BB Rows (3)

V-Bar Pulldowns (3)
DB Kickbacks (2)
Lying Cable Extension (3)
Rope Pulldown Drop Set (1)


*Abs*
2 trisets of:
25 lbs Oblique Raises (10 each side)
Decline 18lb Crunches (20reps)
Reverse Crunches (15reps)
or
2 trisets of:
Standing Cable Crunches (15reps)
Medicine Ball Iron Crosses (15reps each side)
Plank Holds (1min)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

*Monday September 15th

Quads & Chest & Abs*
Low Smith Squats Narrow Stance: 8*70, 8*70, 7*70
Leg Extensions: 8*70, 7*70, 7*70
Narrow Stance Leg Press: 8*200, 8*200, 7*200

Cable Pullovers: 8*10, 7*15, 7*15
Cable Crossovers: 8*30, 8*35, 8*35
DB Flat Press: 8*20, 7*25, 6*25

2 trisets of:
Standing Cable Crunches (15reps) at 40lbs
Medicine Ball Iron Crosses (15reps each side)
Plank Holds (1min) 

-smith squats: damn hard as hell 
-leg ext: almost barfed
-leg press: couldnt feel legs and got stuck
-pullovers: damn hard
-crossovers: good
-press: heavy and hard

-abs  OUCH


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2003)

Week of September 15-21, 2003

*Diet*
Mon: High
Tue: Low
Wed: High
Thur: No
Fri: High
Sat: Low
Sun: High

*Training*
Sun: 2 Hour Bike Ride
Mon: Chest & Quads & Abs
Tue: Back & Biceps 
Wed: Rest
Thur: Shoulders & Triceps & Abs
Fri: Ham & Booty
Sat: Boot Camp and Dance Class & Abs
Sun: Rest


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

*Monday Sept 15th *
-meal one: glad to eat my hemp seeds again 
-meal two: took forever to eat...couldnt finish
-meal three: had to have a plum cause there werent any bloody grapefruits in the store  still too much food but gr.beef was good
-meal four: mmm nutty shake 
-meal five: this was ALOT OF FOOD 
-meal six: ohhhh soooo gooood but i wasnt really hungry (cause i had a jambuster


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tuesday September 16th, 2003

Back and Biceps*

T-Bar Rows: 8*35, 8*45
One Arm Bent Over Cable Rows: 8*40, 7*50, 7*50
Seated NG Rows: 7*90, 6*90, 7*90
Lat Pulldowns: 7*80, 6*80, 7*80

Cable Curls: 8*50, 7*60, 6*60
Ez Bar Curls: 8*17.5, 7*22.5
DB Hammers: 7*18, 6*18, 6*18


-t-bars could go up in weight....but hurt boobies to lean on pad
-cable rows felt great
-seated rows were nice and heavy
-lat pulls i was done
-cable curls good weight cause bis are kinda sore from chest yest.
-ez bar need to change to long bar cause i am not lifting as much
-hammers ahhh kinda couldnt feel arms by then

so overall great workout


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tuesday September 16th, 2003*

meal one: mmm pumpkin seeds and almonds 
meal two: could not finish it at all 
meal three: bored of this
meal four: goes down in 2 sec so cant remember
*bag of nachos cheat 
meal five: never going to do this again  eyeballs in my tin of salmon
meal six:   tell you anything?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

*Thursday September 18th, 2003

Shoulders, Triceps and Abs*


Push Presses: 8*55, 6*60, 6*60
Arnold Presses: 8*25, 6.5*30, 6*30
Standing Laterals: 7*18, 7*18, 7*18
Lying Incline Laterals: 8*8, 8*8

V-Bar Pulldowns: 8*80, 7*85, 6*90
DB Kickbacks: 8*5, 8*5
Lying Cable Extension: 8*40, 6*50, 8*50 

Abs Trisets:
Decline 18lb crunches: 15*18, 15*18
Leg Throws: 15, 15
Swiss Ball Cable Crunches: 15*30, 15*40

-push presses lovem 
-arnolds new high 
-laterals ok
-lying laterals likem
-pulldowns high
-kickbacks good burns
-cable ext had to find my chi to finish these 
-declines need to go up in weight
-leg throws 
-ball crunches


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 20, 2003)

*Saturday September 20th, 2003

Hamstrings, Booty and Abs*

Lying Leg Curls: 8*50, 6*60, 6*60
One Legged Squats: 7*90, 7*90, 7*90
SL BB Deads: 10*65, 8*85, 8*100
Adductors: 10*120, 10*130
Plie DB Squats: 10*18

2 trisets of:
25 lbs Oblique Raises (10 each side)
Decline 18lb Crunches (20reps)
Reverse Crunches (15reps)


-leg curls were hard til failure
-squats til failure
-deads used straps can go heavier but some ass was using the squat rack
-add can go heavier
-plie do more next time likem
-abs  but reverses suck...too easy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

I've seen your pics and don't get how you can improve on PERFECT?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 21, 2003)

far from perfect hun.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 22, 2003)

ok j'bo this is what i'm suggesting

1. I like idea of you keeping same workout program for 4 weeks that way it is long enough time to see if changes we made made a difference

2. get body fat measured every 4 weeks so we know which direction we are going and can make adjustments rather see you higher caloires add cardio in to keep you burnining

3. keep variable constant (cardio, weight training programs, eating pattern)  less variables changing more we can pin point problem area

4. focus more on whole food during the day time (if possible)  and most of supplements centered around your workout .  glutemine, bcaas,ect 

5  arrange carb intake according to the body part work
chest, back -  2 to 1 carb to proteins post workout

legs- 2 to 1 carbs to protein
arms = 1 :1 ratio
shoudlers 1:1 ratio 

if you do cardio afterward weight training carbs can be increased

stick with same programs you are on for now and after 2 more weeks we will access and make changes.  

Don;t be so much concern about the weight rather then the stimuuls from the movement and control.  Yes you can get stronger no doubt but we are training for fitness not power lfting so we need to focus on hitting area needs to be worked ad broken down.  "oh it was too easy"  well slow down rep speed then.

Diet wise everything looks fine as long as you are fine with way you look.  i would try to get offseason weight to about 150 -155 and hold that so your body gets used to carrying it around and then we will harden up up to 140-142 in contest shape.  Just by focusing mainly on power movements and keep cardio to 3 -4 days a week, keeping caloires in check you should be well on your way to achiveing your goal


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 22, 2003)

thanks for commenting han.
one thing though.
dont think its possible to get to 150lbs.
i am eating like a horse and i am down to 141lbs now. 
i am ok with gaining weight.
like i said before i dont care what it takes, i am getting there


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 23, 2003)

Anthing is possible if you put your mind to it .  YOu know that better then any one else !


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

yes i know that anything is possible...so i will get at it.
however i am eating all these calories and still losing.

just to let everyone know i had to take this week of lifting off because of long long work hours and little sleep.

next week i am back in action.
i am going to see my little sis in calgary next friday til monday  so we are gonna do some training and climbing together


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2003)

*Carb Cycle:* 
Mon=no carbs (cause i have mini cheats on the weekend)
Tue=high
Wed=low
Thur=high
Fri=low
Sat=high
Sun=low

*Training Cycle:*
Mon=15min stepper in am
Tue=ham and booty and abs
Wed=shoulders and triceps
Thur=rest
Fri=chest and quads and abs
Sat=teach boot camp and have dance class
Sun=back and biceps

*Hamstrings and Booty and Abs*
One Legged Squats (3)
SL BB Deads (3)
Lying Leg Curls (2)
Plie DB Squats (2)

2 trisets of:
25 lbs Oblique Raises (10 each side)
Decline 18lb Crunches (20reps)
Reverse Crunches (15reps)

*Shouders and Triceps*
Push Presses (3)
Arnold Presses (2)
Standing Lateral Drop Downs (2)
Lying Incline Laterals (2)
Upright BB Rows (2)

V-Bar Pulldowns (3)
DB Kickbacks (2)
Lying Cable Extension (2)
Rope Pulldown Drop Set (1)

*Quads and Chest and Abs*
Low Smith Squats Narrow Stance (4)
Leg Extensions (3)
Narrow Stance Leg Press (3)

Swiss Ball Pullovers (3)
Cable Crossovers (3)
DB Flat Press (3)

2 trisets of:
Standing Cable Crunches (15reps)
Medicine Ball Iron Crosses (15reps each side)
Plank Holds (1min)

*Back and Biceps*
T-Bar Rows (2)
Bent Over One Arm Cable Rows (2)
Seated NG Rows (3)
Lat Pulldowns (2)

Cable Curls (3)
Ez Bar Curls (2)
DB Hammers (2)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks like a solid game plan !!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

J'Bo, got your email regarding diet.  What are your goals?  Over how long a period?  And what is your typical day/week?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Carb Cycle:*
> Mon=no carbs (cause i have mini cheats on the weekend)
> Tue=high
> ...




Just saw this.  In addition to my questions above, please define each of the types of days, to the extent your differ from my recommendations.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 26, 2003)

traditional carb rotations would be 

high  250  
med  125
low    75
med  125
high  250
med 125
low   75 

high - 200
low -  50
low - 50
low - 50
high - 200

low -50
low -50
high -200-225
high 200-225

Next year I will be working with victor numyez from NY (trains victor martinez )  so for me there will be no more guessing games with diet.. I just do what i'm told and will not question him and I'm sure i will be learning alot of new information. he is old school 

so many different sequences you can play with 
just have to find ont that works for you and you are comfortable with 

offseason is for experimentation and knowing your body and seeing what works and does not work.  I may skip USAS and go right to nationals. I haven't decided yet !! best advice is 2 try tthings for 2-3 weeks and see how body responds.  Taking photos and evalutions every 4 weeks will be long enough to see what results have been produced and what changes need to be made.  Personally your diet stay pretty constant and change only slightly.  Main purpose is to gain quality offseason and that is done by keeping constant monitoring of self.   best of season approach would be some thing like a 45 P 30 carbs and 25% f intake. more so its the amount of caloires taken in that matter. A good palce to start is about 14 times body weight (on a weekly bassis)  and hold it there 2 weeks and see what happens then if you are getting to lean up caloires by 150-200 caloires keep all other variable the same  (cardio)  and make small adjustments


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> J'Bo, got your email regarding diet.  What are your goals?  Over how long a period?  And what is your typical day/week?



goal is to compete at 140lbs and 10% in May 2004. i competed last competition at 134lbs and 10%. right now i am about 145lbs and 18%. 

typical day? meaning food or work?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Just saw this.  In addition to my questions above, please define each of the types of days, to the extent your differ from my recommendations.



Cycle: High, Low, High, No repeat

No Carb Day
Meal 1: 1 scoop protein, 1/2 tin tuna, 1tsp mayo
Meal 2: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 4 slices of bacon
Meal 3: chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli
Meal 4: 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
Meal 5: 1 tin tuna, 1 tbsp mayo
Meal 6: 3/4 cup ground beef, 1 cup lettuce, 1 tbsp salsa or 4oz steak and 2 cups broccoli

Calories: 1945
Fat: 66g
Carbs: 20g
Protein: 187g

Low Carb Day
Meal 1: 1 scoop protein, 1/4 cup nuts
Meal 2: protein pancake, apple
Meal 3: tin of tuna, 3/4 cup rice, 1/4 cup pecans, 1/2cup fruit
Meal 4: 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tbsp hemp
Meal 5: 5 egg whites, 1tsp mayo, celery
Meal 6: 2oz dry measurement w.w. pasta, pesto, 4oz chicken, 1/4 cup fruit

Calories: 2361
Fat: 100g
Carbs: 160g
Protein: 209g

High Carb Day
Meal 1: 1 scoop protein, 1/4 cup nuts
Meal 2: protein pancake, apple
Meal 3: grapefruit, 3/4 cup ground beef, 2tbsp salsa, 1/2 cup rice
Meal 4: 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tbsp hemp oil
Meal 5: tin of sardines, onions, tortilla, 1/4 cup fruit
Meal 6: 1/2 cup potatos, chicken breast, sundried tomatoes, 1/2 cup fruit
Meal 7: 1 scoop protein (right before bed)

Calories: 2724
Fat: 109g
Carbs: 191g
Protein: 247g


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

That looks pretty good to me.

Since you are bulking now, I'd probably go with a little less fat and some more low GI carbs.  Things like oatmeal, fiber one, more veggies, fruit etc.

But if you don't respond well to carbs that should work too.  I like the rotation for a bulk.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

thanks


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 29, 2003)

with your metabolism as fast as it is.  That No carb day should just be kept yo 50 -75 grams complex carbs taken in the morning and after you train and you should have no problem with it being stored as fat.  After a cheat day may be sugestable to to lower over all caloires (rather then carbs cut your fat in from oils. ) and it all should level out.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

*Monday September 29th, 2003*

Workout

One Legged Squats: 8*90, 7*90, 7*90
SL BB Deads: 8*95, 7*105, 7*105
Lying Leg Curls: 7*50, 6*50
DB Plie Squats: 8*25, 7*30

-squats: needed a warm up
-deads: heavy but used straps
-leg curls: hard...ouch
-plie: felt good

2 trisets of:
-10 reps each side of 25lb obliques
-20 reps of decline 20lbs crunches


Diet

Meal one: 1 scoop protein, 3/4 cup hemp nuts
Meal two: 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 1/3 cup oatmeal, apple, 2 tbsp peanut butter
Meal three: 3/4 cup ground beef, 1 cup rice, 2 tbsp salsa, 1/2 fruit
Meal four: tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo
Meal five: 2oz pasta, 1/2 tin of tuna, 3oz chicken, olive oil, apple
Meal six: 1.5 scoops protein, 4 cups of popcorn and  a diet coke


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 30, 2003)

*Tuesday September 30, 2003*


Diet

Meal one: 1 scoop protein, 1/4 cup hemp seed nuts
Meal two: 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 1 tbsp pb, 1/3 cup oats, apple
Meal three: 5oz chicken, 1 cup rice, 3/4 cup fruit
Meal four:  i was stuck at the salon gettin pretty 
Meal five: 5oz chicken, 1 tortilla, 1/4 cup cheese, 1 tbsp sour cream
Meal six: Same as five (opps  better than the doritos i was gonna have)


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 1, 2003)

if you always get hungry at night time can always go with fat free popcorn instead LOL diet looks pretty good your eating as much protein as I am LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

thanks babe....well i was at the movie gocking over the ROCK again  i saw the movie 2 times last week  hence the popcorn noted above


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 2, 2003)

*Wednesday October 1, 2003*

Workout

T-Bar Rows: 8*35, 8*45, 7*50
Bent Over One Arm Cable Rows: 8*50, 7*50
Seated NG Rows: 8*80, 7*80
Lat Pulldown: 8*70, 7*80
Cable Curls: 8*50, 8*60, 7*70
Ez Bar Curls: 7*27.5, 6*27.5
DB Hammers: 6*18, 6*18


Diet

Meal one: avocado, 1 scoop protein
Meal two: 6 egg whites, 1 egg yolk, 4 pieces of bacon
Meal three: 1 cup rice, 3/4 cup extra lean gr. beef, 2 tbsp salsa, 3/4 cup fruit
Meal four: 5oz chicken, tortilla, 1 tbsp sour cream, 1/4 cup cheese
Meal five: calamari  and a belini (going away party for best friend)
Meal six: 2 cheeseburgers and fries (hey at least i am honest  )


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 6, 2003)

Must be nice eating that stuff becuase I'm one miserable SOB right now !!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm jealous!! Looks good though J'Bo!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 8, 2003)

How are you feeling today ? and did your thing come in the mail : ) Hope all is well its about time to start changing things up now to confuse your body


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Must be nice eating that stuff becuase I'm one miserable SOB right now !!



 remember when you were bugging me about being able to eat anything :waiting: 

Stace... thanks i appreciate the feedback.

thing come in the mail  ?

i am doing good however i am forcing myself to eat all this food and i am having issues with creating my high and low carb days...they are just too similar.

instead this is what i am thinking about doing...training and non-training diet days. what do you think?

*Wednesday October 8, 2003*

meal one: 2 cups skim milk, 1.5 scoops protein, avocado
meal two: tortilla, 1 cup extra lean ground beef, 3 tbsp cheese, 2 hot peppers, celery, radishes, cucumbers, V-Go tomato juice
meal three: 1.5 scoops protein, 1 tsp hemp oil
meal four: tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, 8 crispey mini's
meal five: pasta, 2 tbsp pesto, chicken breast, 1 cup frozen fruit
meal six: banana, 1 scoop protein, 1 tbsp pb


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 8, 2003)

thats coming up saturday my dear !! All out war !! on food then i have 2 weeks to recoperate.  I found going on low fiberous carbs with moderate protein and moderate fat tends to tighten me up very nice  and dry me out .  I already spilled already from all damn carbs NO MORE Rice cakes and potatoes PEROID .   back to good old oatmeal and yam : ) for next day and ahalf then going to just chicken and beef  FYI for next year cut out chicken 2 weeks prior and goto fish.  Since they should chicken with hormones it could affect your water balnce (so why take a chance ) !!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

chicken was what dried me out to the bone dear....nothing worked better for my body....even the steak wasnt as effective...geuss this proves that everyone is different


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

*Wednesday October 8, 2003*

well i tried that crazy ass workout that was posted on the site...made a few adjustments though...i will be doing the workouts all this week to shock my bod and then go on a more reasonable program.

*Anterior.Medial Deltoid and Posterior Delt*

*all exercises posted together are supersets

military press:4 supersets of 50, 60, 70, 70
incline db laterals: 4 supersets of 10

arnold presses: 4 supersets of 25
db front raises: 4 supersets of 8

db upright rows: 4 supersets of 20
incline rear delt raises: 4 supersets of 5, 5, 5, 8

*verdict is that i cant lift my arms to type anymore *


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 9, 2003)

looking really good I told you that you could switch to your mash potatoes provided you don't have fats in there added


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

well i am not eating those tatoes again cause they were terrible. i will give them to my homeless man downstairs from my building and get some red tatoes at lunch. 
it has take me amost 1.5 hours to drink this effin 2 scoop shake though  its not that i am hungry its the damn gross taste that makes me gag. rather down the thing with water. 
dropping the milk is gonna take me even lower cals though. i am only at 2200 and i am tired as hell with those heavy carbs in the am


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

*Thursday October 9, 2003*

meal one: 1 cup of potatoes and 1 cup of egg whites (feel like  switching to baked tatoes  )
meal two: 2 scoops protein, 8 nectaurine slices, 1 cup milk (took me forever to bloody eat/drink...cut out milk and get better protein)
meal three: 1 cup gr. beef, tortilla, 1 cubic inch of cheese, hot peppers, tomatoes
meal four: dont even ask
meal five: 2 scoops protein, tin sardines, tortilla (why i ate 64g of protein post workout i have no idea...i do now know that i feel sick   )



*crazy mother effin workout...my front delts are DYING from yesterday and now my ass is killing me...feel the lactic acid nausea coming on *

4 sets of 3 supersets of 5 reps
a1. smith machine low squats: 50, 70, 90, 90
a2. smith machine lunges: 30, 50, 50, 50

b1. hyper butt lifts
b2. 2 sets of seated leg curls and 2 sets of lying: 60, 70, 40, 40

c1. bb deads: 95x4
c2. bb roman deads: 55x4

*now i am going to take a ben gay bath


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 10, 2003)

*Friday October 10, 2003*

meal one: 1 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup oats, 1 tbsp pb, apple
meal two: 2 scoops protein, apple
meal three: 5oz chicken, 2oz (dry measurement) ww pasta, 1 tbsp pesto
meal four: tin of tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, 16 crispey minis
meal five: 2 pork chops with pineapple, coconut milk, curry, and celery
meal six: ben and jerrys half baked ice cream 
meal seven: 2 scoops protein 


You arent gonna see a training log for today cause i cant bloody move or sit on the toilet without wanting to scream...NOTE to people...dont do that bloody workout 

*now i am going to take a ben gay bath  again


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey hottie I know you are working your butt off (well up) and you are going ot kick butt.     You are such an inspiration to me and I look up to you and envy you in so many ways.  You are where I want to be and I am trying my darndest to get where you are


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

thanks alot sweetie i appreciate the encouragment.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

*Sunday October 12, 2003*

meal one: 1 cup ground beef, 2 tbsp cheese, hot peppers, tortilla
meal two (post workout): 2 scoops protein, banana
meal three: salmon and rice
meal four: turkey dinner...gooble gooble 



*3 OVT workouts down and one more to go *

4 sets of 3 supersets of 5 reps
a1. bb curls: 27.5
a2. db curls: 12, 15x3

b1. preacher curls: 17.5, 22.5
b2. hammer curls: 12

c1. weighted dips: 25
c2. decline tri extensions: 20

d1. lying ez bar tri extensions: 22.5
d2. rope pulldowns: 50


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2003)

I notice you eat a lot of ground beef. What types of spices (if any) do you mix with your beef? I enjoy the taco spice that comes in a packages for around $1.50. High in salt though, thats why it tastes so good!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

i dont put anything in mine cause i mix it with salsa or in a tortilla with peppers. i too found that taco seasoning was too high in sodium. i like to eat things as plain as possible so that when i am dieting down for comps i am not craving taste as much


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 14, 2003)

*Tuesday October 14, 2003*

meal one: 7 egg whites, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, small apple
meal two: 1 cup ground beef, tortilla, 3 tbsp cheese, hot peppers, v-go tomato juice
meal three: 2 scoops protein, 1 cup frozen fruit
meal four (pre-workout): turkey and 8 crispey minis
meal five: 2 scoops protein, banana
meal five: turkey and mashed potatoes



* these friggin meals feel like they are for babies now...i think that i need to go and get my blood sugar tested again because i am tired all the time...i ate dinner last night and had a bowl of ice cream and took my sugar level 30 min after i ate and it was still really low at 4.7...i think that my hypoglcemia is back. *


----------



## Jodi R (Oct 15, 2003)

hey J'Bo

so this is a bulking diet .. do you have a cutting diet journal for me to have a squizz at ? Carb cycling is f'ing difficult !!! no carb days suck !

but ja.. you're an inspriation to me too. definitely want my body fat levels as low as yours.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

my bf% doesnt stay low dear...thats for comp. only cause it is impossible to maintain that year round. in off season i like to stay around 15-18%. i have a carb cutting journal however its not a carb cycling and i dont recommend it to anyone. when i carb cycled i never even had veggies on no carb days  stricly protein and in my opinion it was easier to follow then having veggies because i knew that nothing could go in my mouth  that had carbs other than mayo.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

*Wednesday October 15, 2003*

meal one: turkey, tortilla, 3 tbsp cheese
meal two: tortilla, salmon, soup, salad, piece of cake 
meal three: turkey, tortilla, cheese
meal four: tuna, mayo, crispey minis
meal five: pork chops



*Last OVT workout *

4 sets of 3 supersets of 5 reps
a1. db bench press: 20, 25x3
a2. db flat flyes: 12

b1. db incline press: 25
b2. db incline flyes: 12

c1. reverse grip lat pulldowns: 80
c2. one arm bent over cable rows: 30, 40x3

d1. bent-over bb row: 45
d2. seated v-bar row: 70


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

well i am starting to lose weight again and so i have to switch somethings up. 

plan: 
-eat every 2 hours until 2pm
-train right away when i get home
-start creatine w. glutamine pre and post workouts
-try to cut down on cheese


----------



## sara (Oct 15, 2003)

what are crispys minis?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

they are mini rice cakes with no sugar added.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 16, 2003)

I decided to whore in your journal.

"Insert irrelevant post here"


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

cool cause this thread hasent been whored in yet


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thursday October 16, 2003*

meal one: 4 slices bacon, 1 cup egg whites
meal two: 2 scoops protein (i was sad an did not feel like eating)
meal three: tortilla, 1 cup ground beef, 1/4 cup pineapple, 3 tbsp cheese (still sad)
meal four: 2 scoops pf protein powder, 1 tsp hemp (need it for the hormones) 1/2 cup fruit (need it for the workout)
meal five: tuna, crispey minis
meal six: 5oz chicken breasts, 1 cup mashed potatoes


*Hams and Abs*

leg curls: 6*50, 7*50, 6*60
DB stiff legged deads: 8*30, 7*35, 7*40
one legged leg press: 6*90, 6*90
glut raises: 2 sets
plie squats  8*20, 7*25, 6*25 (went really low...aprox. 12" off the ground)

2 sets of Triset abs
decline 20lb crunches: 20reps
plank hold: 30sec
decline oblique raises: 10per side


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> cool cause this thread hasent been whored in yet


Well,I won't whore but I read that today is THURSDAY the 16th!!!!
Tomorrow is Friday the 17th!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

damn i am gettin ahead of myself  thanks 

geuss a 4 day work week is still too long for me


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2003)

No probs,I'm on a 7 day week,this week


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

sucks to be you hun


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> my bf% doesnt stay low dear...thats for comp. only cause it is impossible to maintain that year round. in off season i like to stay around 15-18%. i have a carb cutting journal however its not a carb cycling and i dont recommend it to anyone. when i carb cycled i never even had veggies on no carb days  stricly protein and in my opinion it was easier to follow then having veggies because i knew that nothing could go in my mouth  that had carbs other than mayo.




I'm doing it again, but gonna try to add the vegies, but odds are it's not gonna happen. roflmao

Looks like your doing great, sorry to hear bout the being tired all the time. I've had that lately to but I know why, I've been eating like crap. But I'm back to it, started today.

You have some killer workouts.


----------



## Jill (Oct 16, 2003)

What kind of crispy minis do you like? How many do you eat at each meal? Those things can be addicting!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I'm doing it again, but gonna try to add the vegies, but odds are it's not gonna happen. roflmao
> 
> Looks like your doing great, sorry to hear bout the being tired all the time. I've had that lately to but I know why, I've been eating like crap. But I'm back to it, started today.
> ...



Yah veggies suck for me too  

Great to hear that your back on track hun...you gotta get those pics up 

Thanks for the compliements 

I love dill and nacho crispey minis....i try and eat only 8 a meal  doesnt always happen


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

Stats from September 16, 2003:
145lbs

neck: 12.5"
chest: 36"  good old trib 
upper arm: 12.25"
waist: 26.5"
hips: 39"  OUCH that hurt
thigh: 23.5" 
calve: 14.25"

Stats from October 16, 2003:
144lbs
BF% less than last month def. tighter and leaner 

neck: 12.5"
chest: 35.5"
upper arm: 12.25"
waist: 26.5"
hips: 38"
thigh: 23.5"
calve: 14.5"


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 16, 2003)

not fair


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

*Tuesday October 21st, 2003*

meal one: 1 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup oats, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
meal two: 5oz chicken, 5 oz mashed potatoes
meal three: 8 crispey minis, tin tuna
meal four: 5 oz chicken, tortilla, 1 tbsp sour cream, 3 tbsp cheese
meal five: 2oz potatoes, 2 scoops protein
meal six: 5oz roast, veggies

push presses: 8*45, 7*55, 6*55
arnolds: 8*25, 6*30, 6*30
incline side lateral: 8*8*3
dumbell frontal raises: 8*8*3

2 trisets of:
rope crunches: 50lbs for 20 reps 
med ball: 8lbs for 20 reps
side hanging raises: 10 reps


First time i hit 30lbs for 12 reps  goal is to hit 35lbs


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Carb Dwindling and Pyramiding
> 
> my body my schedule:
> ...


*How you know when you'r metabolism is fast bu 9 am? Do you feel different? *


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 27, 2003)

yes i am hungry as a bear


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanx girl


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 27, 2003)

*monday october 27, 2003*

1: 1/3 cup oats, 1 cup eggs, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp jam
2: 2 scoops protein, 1/2 grapefruit
3: 5oz chicken, 1 cup rice, 1 tbsp olive oil with sundried toms
4: 8 crispey minis, tin of tuna
5: 2 scoops protein, 1.5 cups of pasta, 2 tbsp tom sauce
6: 5oz steak and brocco

*Quads and Arms*
leg extensions (top pause): 8*50, 7*60, 6*60
smith squats (narrow stance and deep): 8*50, 7*70, 6*90
leg press (narrow stance): 8*180, 8*200, 6*220 
long bar curls: 8*45, 6*45, 6*45
seated db curls: 7*18, 6*18, 5*18
tri pushdowns (straight bar): 10*60, 7*70, 7*70
lying cable extensions: 7*40, 6*40, 6*40

leg ext: nice
squats: killer
leg press; highest and hardest pushes ever
long bar curls: good burns
seated db curls: ouch
tri pushdowns: better doing after bis cause i can lift heavy
lying ext: burn baby burn


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 27, 2003)

no way is the hotty posting


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 27, 2003)

ha ha...yep i got the bug and i am back in business 

*thursday october 30, 2003*

1: protein pancake, pb, 1/2 apple
2: chicken and rice
3: crispey minis and chicken
4: workout
5: mmmmmcd's 


*Shoulders and Abs*
push presses: 8*45, 6*55, 6*55
arnolds: 8*25, 8*25, 6*30
incline side lateral: 7*10, 7*10, 7*10
dumbell frontal raises: 7*10, 7*10, 7*10


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

new workout plan

hams and booty:
trainer postin later

quads and arms: 
single leg extension
smith machine squats
leg press
long bar curls
db hammers
drop down pulldowns
lying cable extensions

shoulders:
military press
lying side laterals
standing drop down laterals

chest and back:
incline dumbell presses
dips
lat pull downs to the front 
seated bent over rows 
one arm cable rows
lat pull ups


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 31, 2003)

Leg curls  8-10 reps supersetted with stiff legged dead lifts -  4 sets 
one legged leg presses 4 sets 10-12 reps
smith machine lunges - 3 sets


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

OMG i might as well  now


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

hi babe.  gotta go sleep my hangover off. check your pm's


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

*Monday November 3rd, 2003*

meal one: egg whites, oats, pb, 1/2 sm apple
meal two: 2 scoops protein, grapefruit
meal three: chicken and rice
meal four: crispy minis, tuna
meal five: potato, 2 scoops protein
meal six: hanburger helper 

*Booty workout*
Superset 1: leg curls: 10*60, 8*70*3
Superset 1: stiff legged dead lifts: 8*30, 8*35, 8*40*2
one legged leg presses: 8*90*4 
smith machine lunges: 8*50*3

DONT EVEN ASK HOW the workout went  cause i cant feel my legs and my butt is cramping already


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Monday November 3rd, 2003*
> 
> meal one: egg whites, oats, pb, 1/2 sm apple
> ...



Hamburger helper???  Any hamburgers with it?? 
 

GP changed my WO routines....  check out my journal tommorow.  I only do cardio today.    MY booty and legs are sooo sore I can hardly walk......


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 3, 2003)

i just did hamstrings and glutes my self and they are SCREAMING !! so have fun tonight !!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

great...nice people....trying to phyc me out for tonight 
well i will show you all.

psst shaphire...no hamburgers just some helpers  tell GP to bring me some date rolls


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> great...nice people....trying to phyc me out for tonight
> well i will show you all.
> 
> psst shaphire...no hamburgers just some helpers  tell GP to bring me some date rolls



I will talk to GP about the date rolls Sweetie, if HE won't get them to you , I will!!  
 

Kick some butt in the Gym Hot stuff!!  I don't do legs again til Wednesday..   
Hopefully I will be able to walk by then....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

i know what you mean about not being able to walk...soon i will need to put the fuzzy toilet seat back on from this workout above.

tell GP to put some in his freezer for me


----------



## Rissole (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hi babe.  gotta go sleep my hangover off. check your pm's


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 3, 2003)

i think she better bring a cushion to work for her to sit on LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

very funny Mr. i am NOT talking to you anymore  
i just spent a half hour stretching in the tub  
now i have to take my last dose of glut and ben gay and hit the sack to wake up and do cardio


----------



## lina (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey Hottie!

I see you are in  .... who is this lucky dude?

Any new comps on your plate?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

Not in love just love someone...my best friend and i am going to see him in 3 days 

Comps arent until May  but i can handle the off season a little longer.

Glad to see you back


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

*Tuesday Novemeber 4th, 2003*

1: 1 cup egg whites, 1 yolk, 1 tbsp pb, 1/2 apple
2: protein shake, grapefruit
3: chicken and rice
4: tuna, mayo, melba toast (had no crispy minis)
5: hamburger helper (k now i am addicted to that stuff)
mini cheat: 20 milk chocolate chipits...cause i was watching the food channel AGAIN and they were making this wonderful chocolate cheesecake 

*chest and back*
incline db chest press: 8*20, 8*25, 7*25
dips: 9, 10, 8
lat pulldowns: 8*70, 8*80, 8*90
seated cable rows: 8*70, 7*80, 7*80
one arm bent over rows: 8*45, 7*50, 7*50 
lat pull ups: 6*60, 4*60 (this just wasnt happening )

*oh and i actually did 30min of am cardio as couch said...since my bf% testing was less than perfect *


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

*Wednesday November 5th, 2003*

1: protein pancake, 1/2 apple, 1 tbsp pb
2: shake and grapefruit
3: chicken and potato
4: crispey minis and tuna
5: shake and potato
6: steak and veggies

*day off from training thank heavens...have to take monthly pics for trainer  
booty is still so sore that i cant do my shoes up so i have to wear slip ons...this is one reason i miss living with someone...helping me when i am in need

CAUSE I NEED A BOOTY MASSAGE *


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 5, 2003)

I feel your pain I can barely sit down today !! it gets worse the second day my ass is in spasm !!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

i dont like you anymore....i am sitting here trying not to take any drugs for the pain...this is NOT good dodo head


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2003)

Your abs look awesome in that picture J'Bo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

thanks hun  12 more days til your trip?


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2003)

You are one sexy lady, just looked at your pics! Ever sent them to magazines, like 'Oxygen'?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes Oxygen has them....now they just gotta put them in


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks hun  12 more days til your trip?



Yep! I can't wait!!

Thats awesome that Oxygen has your pictures!!!! You should be on the Cover!!!! 

HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes Oxygen has them....now they just gotta put them in




They Better!!   

I know they will.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Stace and DJ  

I think that they need more 
Will have to send them another batch


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2003)

*advice*

Hi J!

Quick question if you don't mind about diet.... Approx. how many grams of carbs do you eat per day?  I estimate I eat approx. 100-125 grams of carbs per day, some days less some more depending on if I do weights or how I feel.   I want more muscle mass, without gaining any BF.  I am not fat now... I know that.  But I would like to look leaner and more muscular.  Is this realistic?  

Also this hamburger helper you eat, what kind is it and how do you make it without the hamburger?  

Thanks!!  Cyndi


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

*Thursday, November 6, 2003*

Cheat day...did not eat bad food just did not eat everything i was supposed to...no actual cheat foods though.

*Shoulders and Abs*
Overhead DB Press: 8*25, 6*30, 6*30, 5*30 NEW RECORD 
Lying Laterals: 8*10, 7*10, 6*10
Drop Down DB Laterals: set 1: 8*15, 8*12, 8*10
set 2: 4*18, 4*15, 4*12
set 3: 6*15, 6*12, 5*10

Triset:
Plank holds: 2*60sec
Decline 25 pulses: 15*25*2
Rope cable crunches: 50*10*2


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

Cyn.

i eat about 200g of carbs a day...but really i go by how i feel.
if i have a cheat or higher carb day then i make sure its on a training day. if you want more mass then up then make sure your protein is at least 1.5 gr per bodyweight. i take in about 225 per day. basically train as hard as you possibly can to build some bulk. i tend to drop fat VERY easily (up to a point) and so if i look like i am leaning down i up the calories a bit. It really is different from person to person. what does your trainer say? i hear he is quite knowledgable  Its definately realistic to be leaner and more defined. personally i dont eat bread or tortillas bawling: anymore cause it was just too heavy for me. Good substitute for bread cravings i found is crispy mini's 

the hamburger helper isnt the best meal but its quick and tasty. you buy it in a box and can use ground turkey instead. i take out the white pasta and throw in whole wheat. make as the package says. i would suggest only having it on HEAVY training days. i eat heavy carbs on leg days cause i train them REALLY hard. 

hope this helps.
i will make some suggestions in your journal if you would like hun.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Cyn.
> 
> i eat about 200g of carbs a day...but really i go by how i feel.
> ...


Hmm no bread... I may try that, are crispy minis like rice cakes??
I want to build more muscle in my legs and butt too (also want more of a bubble)  so maybe I will really carb up on leg days. GP has me doing legs twice a week, he knows what I want to accomplish.
I don't really want to be quite as muscular as you are in the upper body, just toned and tight with a little definition.  BUt I do want to lean out just a little more... not too much.. hate the really skinny look.  

OK so I am going to
cut out protein bars (except for a cheat)
cut out bread (replace with crispy minis)
eat another meal (high protein) and veggies

What do think???


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2003)

sounds perfect.
cant believe your avi.
so hot i cant concentrate


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2003)

Ok J.... then that is what I will do... 

I just ate lunch and found soy chips, they were high protein, low fat,  very low sugar 1 grm per serving.  Actually tasted a bit like cardboard.. ate a bag in addition to my usual salad and chicken.
I am not sure when I can eat the other meal.... any suggestions?
I eat Meal 1 at 6:30, Meal 2 10:00, Meal 3 1:00, Meal 4 4:30ish, Meal 5 9:00 pm...  I go to the gym 5:30-7:30 ish sometimes longer, depending if I do cardio and weights.....

Thanks about your comment regarding my avi pic.... coming from YOU it is a major compliment.  I figured since it is so small, it's not too risque and I cut out the bottom of the pic... 

Oh yeah... I told Chris you said Hi!!  He said Hi back!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes Oxygen has them....now they just gotta put them in



I think that would be very cool and smart for Oxygen to put your pics in and do a profile on you!  Your body has become quite impressive and your hard work and efforts in the past year (through the thick and thin) should be rewarded.  

BTW,  J'Bo!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 9, 2003)

well j'bo my season is done for 2 years I just came in best shape of my  life and it was all politics again as usual.  they knew the over all winner from the get go. i weighted in at 186 and now I'm 205 atleast from all the iceceram and pasta, pizza, candy cookies, moms home made pie, and connolis and every thing elese i got shovel down my throat today  Since i got that all outof my system its time to get fat and happy.  WEd i will go back training and get my head back in to swing of things.  I'm going back to old school and apply distinctive eating (less stress ful and just as easy as traditional eating) From now on i[m only going to eat when hungry other wise , i won't eat.  No more measuring oz and food just eat a chicken breast and eye some turkey up at eat every 2.5 hours.   Shakes are gone only may be a scoop a here and there and may be post workout other wise all solid food since i can eat every thing.  WEl j'bo its time to focus on you know lets get ready to rock and roll for nationals


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I think that would be very cool and smart for Oxygen to put your pics in and do a profile on you!  Your body has become quite impressive and your hard work and efforts in the past year (through the thick and thin) should be rewarded.
> 
> BTW,  J'Bo!



Thanks dave that is very sweet of you


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Ok J.... then that is what I will do...
> 
> I just ate lunch and found soy chips, they were high protein, low fat,  very low sugar 1 grm per serving.  Actually tasted a bit like cardboard.. ate a bag in addition to my usual salad and chicken.
> ...



my suggestion would be switching some meals around.
meal one: 6:30am
meal two: no later than 9:30am
meal three: 12:30pm
meal four: 3:30pm 
meal five: 6:30pm
meal six: 8:30pm


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> well j'bo my season is done for 2 years I just came in best shape of my  life and it was all politics again as usual.  they knew the over all winner from the get go. i weighted in at 186 and now I'm 205 atleast from all the iceceram and pasta, pizza, candy cookies, moms home made pie, and connolis and every thing elese i got shovel down my throat today  Since i got that all outof my system its time to get fat and happy.  WEd i will go back training and get my head back in to swing of things.  I'm going back to old school and apply distinctive eating (less stress ful and just as easy as traditional eating) From now on i[m only going to eat when hungry other wise , i won't eat.  No more measuring oz and food just eat a chicken breast and eye some turkey up at eat every 2.5 hours.   Shakes are gone only may be a scoop a here and there and may be post workout other wise all solid food since i can eat every thing.  WEl j'bo its time to focus on you know lets get ready to rock and roll for nationals



 i am glad that you came in the best you could have...that really is all that counts cause judges will never give all the credit you deserve...i am ready to rock


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 15, 2003)

How come my journal has 2002 views but no one drops me messages? 

Well the games have begun and the programs are set. 

I will be competing in the following competitions in 2004:

Provincials: June 19 in Winnipeg, MB
Nationals: August 7 in Kingston, ON

I will be doing at least 4 photoshoots beside the comps. 
I will be presenting at the Novice competition in March  and my fitness dance teams first preformance will be in April.

Short term goals: 15%bf and 150lbs
June goals: 10%bf and 140lbs

Please feel free to ask questions and comment!

My trainer also just announced to me that he will be at both comps  which makes me feel GREAT!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 15, 2003)

babe I am with you all the way no matter if i am there or not, and if not, I will make sure your trainer gets me the pics he takes


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2003)

Honey, I always read your journal but I don't post because of this:



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I welcome any comments or suggestions but please no whoring or i will ask you to delete the posts.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

k i really gotta delete that then jenny 

thanks for coming around gals


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

*Sunday, November 16, 2003*

*meal 1 (pre-workout):* ham, eggs, w.w mini tortilla(no green eggs and ham)
p:29 c:20 f:7 
*3 BCAA's, 1tsp glutamine
*meal 2 (post-workout):* potato, shake
p: 38, c:54, f:2
*4 BCAA's, 1tsp glutamine
*meal 3:* pasta and chicken
p: 51, c: 80, f:10
*meal 4:* tuna, apple pear
p:16, c: 38, f:8
*meal 5:* grilled cheese sandwich on rye 
p:15, c:42, f:14
*meal 6:* shake
p: 22, c:2, f:1
*1 tsp glutamine, 3 BCAA's

Totals: 
Protein: 171g
Carbs: 235g
Fats: 42
Calories: 1969

*BOOTY and HAMS *
Superset 1: leg curls: 6*70, 6*60*2
Superset 1: stiff legged dead lifts: 8*40, 7*40, 6*40
one legged leg presses: 7*90*3
smith machine lunges: 7*50*3


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

*Monday, November 17, 2003*


*meal 1:* ham, eggs, 2 slices rye bread
*3 BCAA's and CLA
*meal 2:* shake and apple pear
*meal 3:* chicken and potato
*meal 4 (pre-workout):* tuna and crispy minis
*meal 5 (post-workout):* pasta, chicken, tom sauce
*meal 6:* chocolate chips :shh: i needed that lovin feelin 

Totals: 
Protein: 185 Carbs: 232 Fats: 51 Calories: 2124 

*25 min AM cardio  *

*Shoulders and Abs*
arnold press: 8*25, 7*30, 6*30
lying side laterals: 7*10, 7*10, 6*10
standing drop down laterals: 
set 1: 8*15, 7*12, 6*10
set 2: 7*15, 6*12, 5*10
set 3: 5*15, 5*12, 5*10

No energy for Abs


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

well i had terrible dreams last night and so i was really tired for my first cardio session this morning...i woke up and got ready for the gym without even opening my eyes until i left my apartment  good thing it was dark outside  now i am starving already...i just ate and i need to eat again cause the tummy is rumbling...but i wont for another hour.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 17, 2003)

i rolled out of bed to at 5 am and felt like a million bucks and did not even need EC stack today.  Amazing what a good night sleep can do for some one ! I have tons of energy today for some reason so I guess it is a good thing.  I'm staying off ephederine as long as i can Just using green tea and lcarntine and a good sensnible eating plan.  J'bo as long as you keep diet clean then you may want to goto 3 days a week cardio and we can always add it in if we need to or if you feel comfortable stay with 4  but their in no way you are doing more then 6 session a week of 45 minutes there is no need to !! L:ike i said we are justy going to ride it in and make slow tweaks here and there !!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

well we may have to drop it down to 3 but we will see when i go for my dunk tank in 3 weeks. thanks for the good sleepin brag   i have to stay off eph because i am going to do world qualifier and its a natural show. i better get the list of banned substances soon


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 17, 2003)

Well we will have to work or magic with help of supplements that don't have ephederine "REDLINE by VPX " Comes to my mind !! There is always other alternatives plus epherine can clear system in 4 -5 days !! LOL how do you think this drug users pass test so easily !!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

i am not willing to risk it cause i am so sensitive to drugs. redline is what i was thinking of too.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 17, 2003)

Hun I would recommend redline then, I have done clenbuterx and redline, get the same feeling from redline but not the sacrey heart coming out of your chest feeling.    don't need you to get hurt now


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i woke up and got ready for the gym without even opening my eyes until i left my apartment  good thing it was dark outside


Its kinda creepy sometime i leave my house at around 5:30am, NOBODY is awake! Everybodys lights are off in my neighbourhood, kinda scarey!  Hey, I notice you eat apple pears, they rock eh?! Ever try broccoli stems? They come in a bag like shredded coleslaw, real good with a vinger dressing!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

SS...yes i am gonna go and get some Redline straight from this HOT SWEETHEART 

Jill...thats how i was this am  I love apple pears  and broccoli stems are the best...my grocer hates me cause i go and only take the stocks


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

What is redline? A fat burner?


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2003)

You dont need a fat burner!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

Thats right! Esp on a bulk where you are continuing to lose weight

I would save it for your cut IMO.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Oh i am...you guys just misunderstood...we were chatting about when i start cutting 8 weeks out...thanks for keeping an eye on me though


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

EVER HAD 4 BCAA'S AND A CLA STUCK IN YOUR THROAT CAUSE YOU DID NOT HAVE ENOUGH WATER? let me tell you its a VERY painful thing


----------



## sara (Nov 17, 2003)

What is that broccoli thingy?


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 17, 2003)

take your bcaa's in a powder form, that's what i do much easier that way


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

i cant stand the powder stuff.

k i have to freak out for a bit here. i am getting ready for bed and i walk by the bathroom mirror (with very little on) and almost freaked out. my abs are back, my legs look 100 times better than last year and 10 times better than 4 days ago  All i did was one cardio session, and started CLA and BCAA's...so yes i geuss i am a genetic freak 

HAN i think i need to cut cardio to 3 tops.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

*Tuesday, November 18, 2003*


*meal 1:* ham, eggs, 2 slices rye bread
*3 BCAA's and CLA
*meal 2:* shake and apple pear
*meal 3:* chicken, pasta and tom sauce
*meal 4:* tuna and crispy minis
*meal 5:* pasta, beef, broccoli
*meal 6:* nuttin...too sick!

Totals: too sick to figure it out 
Protein: Carbs:  Fats:  Calories: 



Workout has to wait until tomorrow cause i am too sick   Gonna go home have a bath and rest


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i cant stand the powder stuff.


Have you ever tried ICE.  It delicious and tastes like candy   I did a post on it in Supp forum titled BCAA's.  Its great stuff.


----------



## senimoni (Nov 17, 2003)

J'Bo - you know you look good girlie


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i cant stand the powder stuff.
> 
> k i have to freak out for a bit here. i am getting ready for bed and i walk by the bathroom mirror (with very little on) and almost freaked out. my abs are back, my legs look 100 times better than last year and 10 times better than 4 days ago  All i did was one cardio session, and started CLA and BCAA's...so yes i geuss i am a genetic freak
> ...



Oh.. NOT FAIR  I want some of your genes missy 

Well, that said, I'm real happy that you're seeing results honey  You are going to kick everyone's ass in your comps next year!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok j'bo i agree ..3 days is a good starting place.  I think you are also going to like this idea as well. 45-  1 hour before HIT (20 minutes HARD) CARDIO  have about 15 grams of carbs from crisp creme with your BCAAS and glutemine then eat your breakfast right way with in 30 minutes. Logic is that you need glyocgen to perform your HIT cardio other wise Hard cardio on a fasted state = muscle LOOSE !!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i cant stand the powder stuff.
> 
> k i have to freak out for a bit here. i am getting ready for bed and i walk by the bathroom mirror (with very little on) and almost freaked out. my abs are back, my legs look 100 times better than last year and 10 times better than 4 days ago  All i did was one cardio session, and started CLA and BCAA's...so yes i geuss i am a genetic freak
> ...




J...

What is CLA??? And I am with Jenny, can I have your genes???


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Have you ever tried ICE.  It delicious and tastes like candy   I did a post on it in Supp forum titled BCAA's.  Its great stuff.



Damn CANDY  you all know i am a sucker freak  Thanks Jodi 

Sen...i am happy with my body most of the time...right now i am happy but for a while it was hard to adjust to the "off season look" thanks

Jenny...i am planning on kickin some  next year and hopefully some IMers will be there to see 

HARD...no way i am going on to donuts  you nuts? plus it would be hard to get up at 3am and drive to the USA (45 min) cross the border and come home to do cardio.  I am so hungry in the am i think its a good idea to eat, however i cant do it on a full tummy or i will upchuck. what about 1/3 bagel? 1 hour before?

Sapph...CLA is Conjugated Liolenic Acid or Fat  Just trying something new. So far i am feeling good  I will share my genes if you share yours


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok dear go with 2 cinamon rice cakes or some thing sugary.  or that ice would work but no need for sugar spike before workout  (weight training) before am HIT cardio it would be needed becuase glyocgen levels are down and HIT depeletes your glyocen so for now ice be perfect but shit is so expensive..  BCAAS and 2 rice cakes (15 grams ) would be just as good.  You just need to give a slight spike.  Harder you can work greater the intensity more caloire deficit created.  If you burn only 200 caloires wait untill you feel the after brun effect 6 hours later.  that is whole principle behind HIT, but with every thing people 2 HIT cardio 3 days a week day week after week body adapts so why i suggest it may be 2-3 times a week max plus it can lead to over training and muscle lose.  Don't go nut with supplements 
l carnitine, creatine, multi vit, mineral , vit c ,e, calcuim, BCAAS., EFA,  CLA... keep it simple  last 12 weeks before we will impliment RED LINE  non ephederine fat burner for finshing touches.  Follow game plan 3-4 weeks base line your self and then we will make adjustments.  first drop my be adding in another sesion of cardio is all and leaving diet the same. next week reduce caloires by 10% .  SLow gradual changes aweek


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

i have crispy minis and tuna and BCAA's before training and it gives me a great workout. can i have pancakes for breakfast after cardio? with lots of syrup?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

I"m talking BEFORE CARDIO HIT ONLY have some small carbs with BCAAS and glutmeine about 30 minutes prior.  After workout pancakes (healthy ones) with or better some fruit spread (NOT JELLY )  becuase after 4 weeks that jelly will be dropped so take advantage of things now !!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

damn those pancakes are no fun  after my cardio i have rye bread. Before my cardio i will upchuck if i eat anything other than my BCAA's.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

talking only a few carbs !! and HIT CARDIO NEEDS TO BE TREATED LIKE A WEIGHT TRAINING SESSION !!   have some carbs 15 grams about 30 minutes pior your body will suck them up. have a glass a 4 oz glass of orange juice will even work !!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

OJ...Yuck! Crispy Mini's...Yum!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

what other trainer would let you have crispy cremes  (ONLY about 15 grams of them ! )


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

i dont have crispy cremes in my town  they arent in Canada yet  and keep them in USA so you guys get fat and not us


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

:tongue:

you two stop it


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

he keeps teasing me with donuts  and i am trying to be good here.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

I know he is a poopy head isn't he


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

got that right


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

hey you are good at biology, come take my test for me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2003)

We have no Crispy kreme in Hawaii, but when I was on the plane from Cali everyone had like 3 or 4 boxes of them as carry-on.  Most of the folks looked like they had gorged on them for a month.  What has our country come to?


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 18, 2003)

OMG you should watch the travel channel sometime when they do their special on KK, it is crazy how people are obsessed with them.................


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2003)

"Savoring food is a pleasure and a gift; it's healthful. Festishizing food is not. Must our only joy in these troubled times come from corporate donuts? God help us!"  Sara Bir, metroACTIVE


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> We have no Crispy kreme in Hawaii, but when I was on the plane from Cali everyone had like 3 or 4 boxes of them as carry-on.  Most of the folks looked like they had gorged on them for a month.  What has our country come to?



 ... my wife was thinking just that ... we should take a box back for our daughter to taste.   In reality, that wouldn't have made it as we'd have to carry them on the plane with us ... and instead of a package of almonds, we'd be eating the donuts.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

*Wednesday, November 19, 2003*


*meal 1:* ham, eggs, 2 slices rye bread
*3 BCAA's and CLA
*meal 2:* shake and apple pear
*meal 3:* 
*meal 4 (pre-workout):* tuna and crispy minis
*meal 5 (post-workout):*
*meal 6:* 

Totals: 
Protein: Carbs: Fats: Calories:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i dont have crispy cremes in my town  they arent in Canada yet  and keep them in USA so you guys get fat and not us



Yes they are....you have to come to the big city to get them, though!   When you come to TO for your comp in the spring I'll take you on a personal tour, there is one a ten minute drive from where I work!  

I bet if I showed up backstage with a box of Krispy Kremes I would make a lot of new friends!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I bet if I showed up backstage with a box of Krispy Kremes I would make a lot of new friends!



that PB is a great idea!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Yes they are....you have to come to the big city to get them, though!   When you come to TO for your comp in the spring I'll take you on a personal tour, there is one a ten minute drive from where I work!
> 
> I bet if I showed up backstage with a box of Krispy Kremes I would make a lot of new friends!



I am coming in August hun...date has been set so get your tickets  August 7th in Kingston but i will be going to TO after the comp to do a photoshoot 

If i brought them to the show i would have a better chance of winning.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> that PB is a great idea!



Why you coming too


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2003)

hard to say where we'll be come August.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

you two are such travellers 
well we will have to hook up for sure next time i head to sunshine.
you guys should do sunshine for New Years!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 19, 2003)

I actually have a wedding on New Years this year again...always makes for a fun party!  

J'Bo if you decide to drive with me to the Arnold we'll stop at KK on the way from the airport (bribe, bribe, bribe)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi J... just called in to give you that hug 







Was that a bit too much


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

Damn PB that definately wont be happening...so keep those things away from me...gotta present at my Novice comp the week after the Arnold and then i am competing in May. But thanks for the offer. Will let you know about the drive though.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

*Monday, November 24, 2003*

Well i am just ignoring my cold now and continuing on with training and eating healthy...i am not gonna bore everyone with posting my diet everyday because its always the same...if there are any changes then i will post those other wise this is what i eat for now.


*meal 1:* ham, eggs, 2 slices rye bread
*CLA
*meal 2:* shake and apple pear
*meal 3:* ground beef, pasta, tom sauce
*meal 4 (pre-workout):* tuna and crispy minis
*meal 5 (post-workout):* piece pinapple, mango salsa with chicken, potato (trainer said eat lots of carbs so i also had some rice and beans)
*meal 6:* tea (it was bed time so i did not have time to eat)



 *Quads and Arms *
Single Leg Extension: 6*60, 6*60, 6*60
Smith Squats: 8*80, 7*90, 6*90
Leg Press: 8*200, 6*220, 6*220
Long Bar Curls: 7*45, 7*45, 6*45
DB Hammers: 7*18, 6*18 
Rope Pulldowns: 7*70, 5*70, 6*60
Lying Cable Extensions: 8*40, 8*40

Wasnt feeling great still...coughing lots...so i took it easy.

I am going to lower all weights and concentrate more on the form and exercise from now on.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Well i have been sick as heck for the past 6 days now and i am almost better so i am getting back into things...I have a mini photoshoot on the 2nd of Dec  and so there is no time to waste...The shoot is for a local photography class and will be focusing on only certain bodyparts at a time...The photos should be very nice to add to my portfolio.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

Glad you are feeling a bit better Hun!!  Good luck with your photo shoot, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks...not for another week and a day though...thank heavens


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2003)

J'Bo, do you eat any veggies?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the sickness. I was sick for 1.5 weeks and it sucked
Get better soon and the photoshoot sounds neat


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks Les...glad you popped in 

Sara...thats my issue...i ate so many veggies last season that i am all veggied out...enjoying my carbs right now and there is barely any more room for them once i am done.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks Les...glad you popped in



I may not always post, but I always read your quirky journal


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 24, 2003)

just got back from IHOP and boy was it good. LOL How are we doing today ?  i think in another week or so we are going to reduce your protein intake by 15-20 % but KEEP EVERYHTHING ELSE THE SAME !! How does that sound ?


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2003)

J'Bo you know veggies helps you from getting sick


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 24, 2003)

she just has to take more of her "drugs"  ie glutemine, Vitamn C, just call her " the human peds dispensor"  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I may not always post, but I always read your quirky journal



Thanks hun...i appreciate it.

Han..i dont know what IHOP is  and i dont think i want to cause all you have been doing lately is making me want to cheat with all your piggy talk  
My sinus's are cleared up a bit...still have a cough but i dont care i am training this evening and cardio in the a.m.
I only have 7 days to get it together.
NOoooooo dont take my protein away 

Sara...veggies are overated and i use them only as fillers and dont post when i have them unless i am not eating carbs...the last time i was sick was 2001 when i first started training. 

Han...pez is good


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey hottie just had to drop in and tell you hello and that if I don't leave soon I AM GOING TO KILL SOMEONE!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

*Tuesday, November 25, 2003*


*meal 1:* rye bread, pickle and ham  needed an egg break.
*meal 2:* shake and apple
*meal 3:* grnd beef & pasta and ceasar salad just for sara 
*meal 4 (pre-workout):* tuna and crispy minis
*meal 5 (post-workout):* sausage, rice, beans, and a cookie 
 

 *25 min a.m cardio * damn was i sucking wind here 

I did not train tonight because i was coughing way too much  
I am going to lower all weights and concentrate more on the form and exercise from now on.

*Back and Chest*
Incline DB Press: 
Dips:
Lat Pulldowns:
Seated Rows: 
One Arm Cable Rows: 
Pullups:


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

hmmm...IHOP....chicken fajita omelette...
and...PANCAKES..with SYRUP!

now, clear your mind. Think tuna and rice.....


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey J'Bo just wanted to pop in and say hi  You go girl, you are doing a great job and I might even steal a few workouts from ya if you don't mind.


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 25, 2003)

IHOP= International House of Pancakes


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmmm...IHOP....chicken fajita omelette...
> and...PANCAKES..with SYRUP!
> 
> now, clear your mind. Think tuna and rice.....



I DID NOT WANT TO KNOW THAT 

jstar...thanks...sure try my workouts...let me know how it goes for you

Agg...THANKS


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I DID NOT WANT TO KNOW THAT


I know...heh heh...
wanna spank me? puh-lease?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 25, 2003)

I went there again this morning  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

describe to her your pancakes w/ syrup..she LOVES that!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

K Burner...your dead 

and Coach...YOUR FIRED


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

on second though...i am much stronger than you FAT ASSES


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice I wanna see that fight, no the jello wrestling match


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

I benched 315 last night..wanna match that?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll jello wrassle the both of ya..I don't think it would matter who gets..pinned...we all win...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I benched 315 last night..wanna match that?



Burner would pin me with his gut and HAN would kill me with his 4 chins Shorty  

Your 315grams isnt too hard to beat


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2003)

don't hate..appreciate!

I have a sexy budha belly, thank you!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Wednesday, November 26, 2003*


*meal 1:* eggs, ham, rye bread (which will be leaving soon)
*meal 2:* shake and pineapple
*meal 3:* chicken and rice
*meal 4 (pre-workout):* crispy minis, tuna
*meal 5 (post-workout):* salmon and rice
*meal 6:* a whole lot of edamame 

 I am going to lower all weights and concentrate more on the form and exercise from now on.

*Back and Chest*
Cable Crossovers: 8*30, 7*40, 6*40
Swiss Ball Pullovers: 8*20, 8*20, 9*25
Bent Over BB Rows: 8*45, 7*55, 6*55
Seated Cable Rows: 7*90, 6*90, 6*90
V Grip Pulldowns: 7*80, 7*80, 7*80


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi J'Bo,
I was just looking over your booty/ham workout (that sounds funny )because that is my planned workout for today. I am not sure what exercises to do. What do you suggest? I notice you do 1-legged squats and leg presses. Is that better than using both legs if you wanna target the butt? I think I am gonna do Romanian Deadlifts (same as straight leg but with knees slightly bent) and lying leg curl. What else would you add? Thx


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *Tuesday, November 25, 2003*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi J'Bo,
> I was just looking over your booty/ham workout (that sounds funny )because that is my planned workout for today. I am not sure what exercises to do. What do you suggest? I notice you do 1-legged squats and leg presses. Is that better than using both legs if you wanna target the butt? I think I am gonna do Romanian Deadlifts (same as straight leg but with knees slightly bent) and lying leg curl. What else would you add? Thx



By using a single leg on the press it targets the butt more because your resting leg is on the OUTSIDE of the machine causing you to focus more on the inner deep booty fibers  

I would do:
Roman Deads supersetted with Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 8-10rep
Smith Machine Lunges: 3 sets of 8-10rep
One Legged Press: 2 sets of 8-10reps and that should kill the 

Sapph....yes a cookie  a tasty one...you should try one


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 26, 2003)

how is my sexy porn star doing?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 26, 2003)

Just got back from Out back steak house DAMN IT WAS GOOD !! How is j'bo doing?  I can not wait for all those delicious dishes tommrrow MMMMMMM...Reminds me i have to go pick up some....oh never mind


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

Shorty...the porn star is almost gone  how is Darren? alive?

HAN...dont you know its not polite to talk about food in a girls journal  but thats ok i am going to make you pay when i see you your going to have to spend moocho dollars on taking me out to eat 

Oh and coughing fit was BAD last night....skipped out on cardio this am but will do weights tonight.


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2003)

was the ceasar salad yummy?


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2003)

> I would do:
> Roman Deads supersetted with Lying Leg Curls:
> 3 sets of 8-10rep
> Smith Machine Lunges: 3 sets of 8-10rep
> ...



 thx!!! I have a feeling I am gonna be sorry tomorrow


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> was the ceasar salad yummy?



Nope i am off the veggies again...hurt the tummy and was sick for hours 

Jstar...i have a feeling you will be too


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm sorry


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

not your fault  i just need to eat cooked veggies first


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Nov 26, 2003)

*Thursday, November 27, 2003*


*meal 1:* protein pancake, pb, 1/2 apple
*meal 2:* shake, apple
*meal 3:* chicken and rice
*meal 4 (pre-workout):* crispy minis, tuna
*meal 5 (post-workout):* salmon and rice
*meal 6:*  soy beans 

 

*25 min A.M. Cardio *


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

Didn't eat much did you.....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

ha ha need to update


----------



## Rissole (Nov 27, 2003)

Black soy beans???


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 27, 2003)

Jen please add a protein source with those beans !! NEVER ALONE MY DEAR !!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 27, 2003)

dont call me jen...and no they werent black...and i was too damn full to eat anymore protein....50g at meal 5 wasnt enough?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

More is not always better. Its all about assimulation. Working on program as I type


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

NEW PROGRAM IS DONE !!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

The new program for 4 weeks to kick it up a notch 

*Shoulders*
SS= Seated bb press
SS=Lateral raises
Front db raises (against wall)
Single arm side laterals
Reverse bent over flyes
Upright rows

*Hams and *
Lying single leg curls 
Seated leg curls
SLDL
Lunges
Glut kickbacks

*Quads*
Leg extensions
Narrow squats
Single leg press
Adductors

*Chest *
Incline db
Incline cable flyes
Pullovers

*Biceps*
Seated alternating db curls
One arm cable curls
Seated hammer curls

*Back*
Bent over bb row
Lat pulldowns (V-bar)
Lat pullups
Seated calbe rows

*Triceps*
Triceps pushdowns
Lying skull crushers
Reverse grip pushdowns
Dips

*Calves *
Seated calves
Single raises on leg press

*Abs of course*


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks like a winner !! signed leany meany with a big fat ....LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

there is nothing big or fat about you....LIAR. call out coming.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

Dumbell raises are presses are SUPERSETTED !! For shock set


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

thats what SS means


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

Duh i should have known


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

duh= duhduh head


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 28, 2003)

Just wait till arnold MY DEAR !! just you wait


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 28, 2003)

kiss my  i will put you through a J'Bo Boot Camp class and your gonna puke everywhere.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> The new program for 4 weeks to kick it up a notch
> 
> *Shoulders*
> ...



Looks good J'Bo!!  Kick some ASS!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Friday, November 28, 2003*


*meal 1:* eggs, ham, rye bread
*meal 2:* shake and apple
*meal 3:* pot luck 
*meal 4 (pre-workout):* pot luck 
*meal 5 (post-workout):* tuna and potato
*meal 6:* salmon and edamame 

 
*Shoulders and Abs*
Swiss ball overhead db press: 8*20, 8*20, 8*20
Laterals: 8*15, 8*12, 7*12
Front db raises (against wall): 7*10, 8*8, 8*8
One arm wall laterals: 10*10, 8*12, 8*10
Reverse bent over flyes: 8*8*3
Upright cable rows: 10*60, 7*80, 8*80

Swiss cable crunches: 15*30*3
Decline 20lb crunches: 10*3
Decline obliques: 10*3


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

hey-
see you did your fromt raises against the wall...
I tried mine that way against the weight tree last week..man that got HARD! (and I thought I used good form normally..no swinging)

Good going!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Saturday, November 29, 2003*


*meal 1:* eggs, ham, rye bread
*meal 2:* shake and apple
*meal 3:* chicken and rice
*meal 4 (pre-workout):* guac and nachos 
*meal 5 (post-workout):* sushi
*meal 6:* booze  and Red Bull  

 
*Teach 1 hour boot camp class 
then went to 1 hour dance class*


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

B...yah i am going down on all my weights and trying to focus more on the form now  they are damn hard


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2003)

how they feeling? Hurt? (good hurt?)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Saturday, November 29, 2003*


*meal 1 (pre-workout):* bacon, pancakes and SYRUP 
*meal 2 (post-workout):* shake and potatoes
*meal 3:* all
*meal 4:* screwed 
*meal 5:* up
*meal 6:* food 

 
*Hams and *
Lying single leg curl: 8*20*3
Seated leg curls: 10*50, 8*60*2
SLDL: 8*35, 8*40*2
Single leg deep squats: 8*3
Glut raises: 8*3
Seated calve raises: 12*35*3
Single calve raises on leg press: 10*45, 12*45*2


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

actually my shoulders dont really get sore anymore...this was supposed to be a shock workout but i felt no shock  

i just got back from my leg workout and i am feeling much better...headache is gone


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

hey baby doll-    how are you holding up?  You so have to come to San Fran some time, there is some major shopping!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

I know...San Fran sounds like a good trip to me


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

Ha Ha How is my hottie doing?  Looks like you had a good weekend.  How is the bubble coming along?  Everything else?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

Well i am doing well...i wish i could be in Florida though  I had a good weekend with lots of friends and family...it was way too short though...bubble is coming along great...i have the mini photo shoot tomorrow and it should be lots of fun...otherthan that i am working on my portfolio to send to a great supplement company  hopefully they will have me at the Arnold


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

LOL  I hope that works out honey.  Oh I want to move down here sooooo bad.  We have had such a great time and it sucks I have to leave today.  And my poor baby is super sick.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

Shit you and Jenny are on constant countdowns  you lucky turkeys


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

hun you said that you were starting to see your abs again right before you left  you have only been with him a month and your body has to even out and settle down from all the dieting. once it does that you can start to play with foods. stick with him and try not to get discouraged it will happen in time but changing trainers and diets all the time is not going to get you the results you want. stick with it hun.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

I know I am sorry hun, it is just so odd, I was seeing things but maybe my mind plays trick on me.  Oh well, I will stick and see how things go.  I e-mailed him and just making sure i am doing everything right.  I just ack, have this instinct in me to want things fast thanks babe I will delete these now.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

you dont have to delete anything 
we all want things to come faster than they do.
but quick changes dont produce changes that last.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 1, 2003)

you are a doll, ok am off to the gym, not sure what I am going to do since I am suppossed to do the workout I am suppossed to do with my trainer on wednesday today, Soooooooooooo I think I will doooooooo ah heck I don't know.  Maybe back and bi's again, even though I just did that saturday.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

*Monday, December 1, 2003*


*meal 1:* protein pancake, 1/2 apple
*meal 2:* shake and pineapple
*meal 3:* chicken and rice
*meal 4:* tuna and mayo
*meal 5:* edamame and chicken
 

 
*25 min A.M. cardio and no weights cause i am too sore and tired *


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

*Tuesday, December 2, 2003 

Mini photoshoot day *


*meal 1:* 
*meal 2:* shake and pineapple
*meal 3:* chicken and rice
*meal 4:* 
*meal 5:* 
 

 
*25 min A.M. cardio *


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

Pics eh?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

yep...clothed though...and no butt shots


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2003)

Yum, pineapple.  

What's edamame? 

Guess what I'm doing today....  

OVT chest/back routine.  Remember how that was.  Oh yeah, gotta love the pain.

Aloha.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

hey you thanks for coming by.

i love pineapple...i bought a HUGE tin at Costco last weekend 

edamame is japanese boiled soy beans in the pod and they are sooooooooo good 

OVT is crazy but i love it....especially that  feeling 

ME WANT TO BE IN MAUI


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 2, 2003)

Poor J'Bo..

Close your eyes and think of a nice warm sunny beach with the waves gently rolling in!  Oh, don't forget to play beach music, have the funny lil mixed drinks with umbrellas too!

You could always come visit Houston, but we honestly have the most suck ass beaches of anywhere.  Yuck water!

Jodie


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yep...clothed though...and no butt shots


I dont just like your butt J


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

i know hun


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey J'Bo!!

How was the photo shoot??

BTW I love edamame!!!  I think I will have some tonight.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah Yeah we wanna hear details and when do you get pics back??????


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

The shoot was lots of fun but exhausting 
It was in a small studio and there wasnt much room to move.
We did some cool body/oil shots and some neat things with a fan. I will post some pics when i get them back. Also i got the rights to my other photos and so i will post those this afternoon. The pics from last night wont be ready for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm, J'bo with oil on. Sounds kinky!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

yep kinda...and it was mango flavored too


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2003)

Better not comment on that one!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

hehehe...hey go play with me in the knock knock thread...you started it


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

Morning my love  you look ravashing as usual


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

thank-you sweets!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> The shoot was lots of fun but exhausting
> It was in a small studio and there wasnt much room to move.
> We did some cool body/oil shots and some neat things with a fan. I will post some pics when i get them back. Also i got the rights to my other photos and so i will post those this afternoon. The pics from last night wont be ready for a couple of weeks.


Sounds like FUN!!!  I don't like that mango flavored oil.. too sweet and sticky.. I like my man tasting NATURAL!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

yah well it makes you slip and slide really nice


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 3, 2003)

True true....but the taste....  always the taste we don't like.  

But I am sure it made YOU look very sexy...


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

well there werent any men to go near me so i wasnt worried 

dont know how the pics turned out...wont get them back for a couple of weeks.

i have some new pics scanned but cant get them on here cause the files are too big.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

This is me putting my hand up to help you resize them 
email peteandtrace@tudogs.net.au


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

sending them your way hun


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

You want me to send them back on your email so you can post them? or post them in here?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

post em in my gallery please.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 3, 2003)

I didnt think i could but it looks like i can  I'll have em up by the time you get up in the morn


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2003)

.and these pics are WHERE? PETE????


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah well it makes you slip and slide really nice


Damn what a visual! Slipping and sliding on J'bo!  
Damn, there goes another keyboard!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Damn what a visual! Slipping and sliding on J'bo!
> Damn, there goes another keyboard!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

i agree.

btw i am training and dieting i just dont feel like posting it this week


----------



## Flex (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hmmmmmmm, J'bo with oil on. Sounds kinky!



WHOA, where? (i'm still waiting for those nudies haha)


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i agree.
> 
> btw i am training and dieting i just dont feel like posting it this week



Then just put an abbr. ver. of yur wo's.  

ie.  Legs/butt - lifted, felt good

I wish I had cause I missed a lot of posts last month and lost track of what I'd done.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 4, 2003)

my pic is posted in rissy's journal for now and its all grainy...kinda looks like i have no nose


----------



## Rissole (Dec 5, 2003)

Where?? How come it didnt load??? Miss ya


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

no it did not work  dont know why...maybe you could try it again


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

Pic is at gym, wont be back there till Monday. i'll post it then. unless you scan it proper.....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 6, 2003)

nah cant scan it proper 
thats ok one will do


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 6, 2003)

think you got a cute nose


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 6, 2003)

it looks like its erased 

everyone always bugs me about my tiny ears though...they cant believe i can hear out of them


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

all the better to chew da ear lobe


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2003)

How's ya feelin my love.....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 7, 2003)

feeling like i have a REALLY big headache and thirsty and tired as heck today 
nighty night


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh where oh where is j'bo


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

i am here but sick of posting diet and workouts and stress levels are up...will pm you with details later...if i get a spare second.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Its all my fault..... sorry hun  I'll stop hasslin you so you can get some stuff done.....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

not your fault at all hun... i am just tired thats all


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

Then its yours from ..... what time was it.... 4.30  
The curse of the redbull....


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

i as up until 6am  then had to wake up at 10am


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

k here is my post for today.

diet: ate everything i was supposed to and nothing i wasnt 

workout: ouch shoulders


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2003)

little on thebasic side..but it works..


hoping you are feeling better!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k here is my post for today.
> 
> diet: ate everything i was supposed to and nothing i wasnt
> ...


 Nice time saver J


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k here is my post for today.
> 
> diet: ate everything i was supposed to and nothing i wasnt
> ...



I taught her that.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

thanks man


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 9, 2003)

I hope you ae doing better today b/c I'm sick as a dog my mom gave me the flu and its a rotravirus which is even 10 times as bad.  I will leave details out


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

you shouldnt kiss your mom so much


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k here is my post for today.
> 
> diet: ate everything i was supposed to and nothing i wasnt
> ...


You are so cute.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

Ohhh you are so in trouble Saph  Never call her that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

or jenny....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

What... your not supposed to call her Jenny....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

nope. you would know this...if you ahve talked to her...
oh..you haven't...have you...
heh heh...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

bugger off....
So fill me in... what do i call her other than Oh hot one, or.... *she knows*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

oh wait...or is it, Jen she doesn't like?
You could..call her my misstress...
Or, Ms. ________ if you're nasty
-Janet Jackson


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2003)

I read her go off at hardasnails for calling her Jen... now im


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

there is no hope for you, my friend....
R U N !!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

No B its not Jenny or Jen i dont like to be called its JENNIFER 

I could never be  mad at my Rissy 

Oh yes and i forgot

Yesterdays stuff

Diet: everything i was supposed to plus some rice thins and cheese 
Workout: oooooo my


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

I thought that, i called you Jen b4 and you didnt get mad at me.  Ahhhh to be special....   _crack myself up_

Yes...... ooooo your


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

special? your special...your my special friend and i am your special wife 

oh and i forgot.

Diet: ate almost everything i was supposed to...not much i wasnt...damn i want McD's though 

Workout: none...day off


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi J!!

Check your mail... I just sent you a message.  You know who is


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

i am crazy  i will check


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah well I am crazy too!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

You are crazy 

Well i am heading out to get my wisdom teeth pulled  and so diet may be way off today..jell and soup  

Hey HAN  can i still train tonight?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

you are freaking nuts if you want to train after getting your wisdom teeth pulled     good luck babe


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 11, 2003)

Jennifer (only have to tell me once) 
If you feel up to it go ahead, but just listen to your body. Do not push it is all i'm saying anestia can act different on each person


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

i am not going under. i am just getting needles  i am scared too cause i HATE dentists
well i am off now so i will see you later when i am a chipmunk


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 11, 2003)

BE more like a pack rat with all that cotton in there and PS do not bite your sides of your mouth...


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 11, 2003)

What's happening in 3 days Hun?  


 How are you feeling after the dentist?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

I feel for you babe  Hope your ok


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2003)

Awww, getting your wisdom teeth pulled really isn't that bad. I did local anesthia, drove myself home, and recovered a day.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

well i am back and feel really shitty.
i look like a killer squirrel and cant eat anything yet cause i am bleeding still.
i am effin starving and thirsty as hell.
gotta go nap but thanks everyone.

best friend is coming into town in 3 days...for 2 weeks


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 11, 2003)

sorry you're feeling bad.  hopefully it'll get better quickly.  one thought - if yours were up in the gums and your doctor gave you antibiotics - make sure you take them!  (yep, i had a nightmare when i was in college 'cause the dentist forgot to give me the prescription and my whole freaking head felt like it was swollen)

hang in there - the worst is over and you have a fun time to look forward to.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey honey, I hope you feel better real soon!! I know that sucks! I had mine done 3 yrs ago, and I had to have my Mom take care of me for a couple of days!!!

Feel better soon Sweetie & rest!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 11, 2003)

Hope you feel better soon J *hugs*


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2003)

A couple days? Really? Wow, I guess we all react differently though. My bro took a couple days to recover, come to think of it, and they put him under.  As for the pounding head, hunger, and thirst, I feel ya on that one. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes, I had to be put under also-- I had all of them done at once--have a tiny mouth--and had complications--so mine was ruff on me.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 11, 2003)

I had all of mine taken out at the same time also. Another tiny mouth here. lol


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

i had all four done, i am very sensitive to the anesthesia and pain medication, I was in bed for a weekish, maybe a bit more.  Mine were bad..........


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 11, 2003)

I had all four of mine out at the same time.. it does suck.. I was OK after a day or so...


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

ok thanks for all the "it sucks" comments 

i am heading to bed  talk to everyone tomorrow


----------



## atherjen (Dec 11, 2003)

Im giving out one more "it sucks" comments. 
Good luck hun! Nite nite


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks jen.

actually my dentist just called (he is a friend of mine) that was sweet of him.

i am going to get some ice packs on my face and fais dos dos. 

Salut mon amis


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

well here is todays update.

diet: sucks ass
workout: non-exsistent
stress levels: higher than ever
mood: fuqing pissed


----------



## atherjen (Dec 12, 2003)

ohhh hun sorry to hear that things are going a lil ruff. keep your head up!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 12, 2003)

PM me if ya need a chat hun  
I imagine that last post was b4 our chat???


----------



## maniclion (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well here is todays update.
> 
> diet: sucks ass
> ...



Ah, cheer up.  Let me put you in a better mood, close your eyes and think of that winding road to Hana, the vivid green looks like an oil painting, the salt air feels your nose and the sun gently warms your skin.  The top is down on your convertible, windy fingertips brush through your hair and across your face causing your head to feel numb.  You come to a secluded spot and a stream runs through it, you follow the stream to a chain of small waterfalls.  You lie in a pool at the top of the first one and float.  The currents ease you down the falls and you drift out to sea.  It's late afternoon and the tide pushes you back into the beach.  You walk along the beach for half an hour and come to a little cafe.  You sit down at a window overlooking a lagoon and notice your sore ass, you then realize that the stroll across the beach was the best glute workout you'd ever done.  Your waitress comes to you, she suggests the protein donuts with no carbs yet all the flavor of real ones.  You down a  bakers dozen guilt free and are then shown to a hammock where you lie down and have a protein maitai served to you.  You fall asleep for .....

Feel better?  Workaholic.  Check out my caption.  Ha ha.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well here is todays update.
> 
> diet: sucks ass
> ...



I hear ya Jen  I am SICK and lonely today.  It's freaking snowing and I am bummed.  Things will get better!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Ah, cheer up.  Let me put you in a better mood, close your eyes and think of that winding road to Hana, the vivid green looks like an oil painting, the salt air feels your nose and the sun gently warms your skin.  The top is down on your convertible, windy fingertips brush through your hair and across your face causing your head to feel numb.  You come to a secluded spot and a stream runs through it, you follow the stream to a chain of small waterfalls.  You lie in a pool at the top of the first one and float.  The currents ease you down the falls and you drift out to sea.  It's late afternoon and the tide pushes you back into the beach.  You walk along the beach for half an hour and come to a little cafe.  You sit down at a window overlooking a lagoon and notice your sore ass, you then realize that the stroll across the beach was the best glute workout you'd ever done.  Your waitress comes to you, she suggests the protein donuts with no carbs yet all the flavor of real ones.  You down a  bakers dozen guilt free and are then shown to a hammock where you lie down and have a protein maitai served to you.  You fall asleep for .....
> 
> Feel better?  Workaholic.  Check out my caption.  Ha ha.



Yes actually i feel great now THANKS 

Sapph...read your pm and you will see i am MUCH better now


----------



## Jenny (Dec 14, 2003)

Haha, staying in watching movies can do that to ya


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Yes actually i feel great now THANKS


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

I dont think it was the movie 
But i am on air and gleaming from ear to ear


----------



## atherjen (Dec 15, 2003)

yay!! glad to hear that your better!!  
seems like eveyrones getting sick as of late!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

yah i was sick a month ago for 2 weeks  and it wasnt fun.
I am doing GREAT today.
I had a great weekend.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Jenny, good morning!
Here's something for ya:


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks Jenny.
all hell broke lose last night and my entire face is swollen from crying  check pm later today


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 16, 2003)

Baby how are you doing ?


----------



## atherjen (Dec 16, 2003)

hope everythings alright hun!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 16, 2003)

Whats goin on woman.... msn.... i only got 1/2 hr


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

J I hope everythings alright sweetie-- I'm sooo sorry whatever it is your crying about. I hate seeing people cry!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

well everyone here is my update since i have been missing in action this past week.
I have had a crazy ride on this journey called life. things have gone from complete comfort to utter happiness to incredible pain. 
Now i am back to utter hapiness with a slight bit of worry in behind me. 
Thanks to everyone that has helped me out this past week because i SERIOUSLY could not have done it without you. 
I have been given the best Christmas gift that anyone could get and no material possesion could ever bring me such joy.     

Because i have been so stressed i came across some health issues but today i am back on track so i will be posting again 

*now here is some news...MY effin National competition was changed AGAIN  now it will be on July 3rd in Brantford, ON. This is good because its only 3 weeks after my Provincial competition and then i can have August to relax. ** 

Well here is the food so far!

Wednesday, December 17th, 2003*
Meal one: salsa, egg whites, w.w tortilla
Meal two: shake and fruit
Meal three: red tatoes and chicken
Meal four (pre): crispey mini's, tuna
Meal five (post): shake and tortilla
Meal six: pickeral and 1/2 avacado

*workout: calves, hams, booty*
GRRRRREAT....tushy hurts and legs are wobbley...almost  so intensity was good


----------



## atherjen (Dec 17, 2003)

Ohh I am SO glad that things are back on track for you hun!  

sounds as though the date change of the Nationals is somewhat beneficial then, not so much stress between the 2 comps and time to relax after! im going to try to make it to that show!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

to the nationals ?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 17, 2003)

See things worked out for the best !! PM ME


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Well whatever was wrong, I'm so sorry--but I'm glad that you sound much better now!! 

Take care of yourself sweetie! You are a wonderful woman!!! (and a BIG inspiration to Me!)


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey hottie well i am assuming things have worked out the way you wanted them, so you have exactly what you wanted for Christmas.  Well I was worried about you, Love You Babe!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

Stacey...you just made me cry  your a sweet woman and an ispiration to me as well. 

I am so happy it kinda blows my mind away. I get to spend Xmas with someone that i smile non stop with


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 17, 2003)

You deserve happiness Hun....  I am so glad you found it.  Sometimes when things seem the darkest.. a ray of light breaks through the clouds and all is good with the world again.  I think you have found your ray of sunshine.....


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

oh honey thats just so great that you will be spending Christmas with someone that makes you SOO happy!!! Thats just wonderful! I am truly happy for you!!! 

Didn't mean to make you cry--- thanks though for your comments-and I meant every word cutie!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

Sapph...thanks love i have found true happiness in myself and with someone else     

Stace...Your cute  Now i can join the happy couples club


----------



## atherjen (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> to the nationals ?



you bethca!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

cool it will be good to meet you. I will let you know where we are staying and maybe you can stay with all of us


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sounds like a huge party LOL am I invited ?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

yes silly dork you have to be there  thats how i am gonna be bone dry...you yelling at me 
so do we have to adjust anything now that its sooner?
i still have to be ready about the first week in june to do a shoot and june 19th provincials. 

that means 12 weeks out is: the end of March  
i want to be at least 14% by March so i can go down slowly to 9% what do you say?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 17, 2003)

Sounds like game plan I like to keep you at 15-17% from say after holidays till march and add a few more pounds of lean muscle as well.. Sounds like game plan..


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

yes well i have been off track for a week cause of my wisdom teeth and stress. i am back into it today and will continue through the holidays. i will just make sure that i even out my calories and add cardio in when i am eating more than i should be.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 17, 2003)

Good i think you have found a fine balance


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

thanks.

and thanks for being there for me the other night. i appreciate you more than you will ever know


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 17, 2003)

No problem at all babe..as for my delima i still haven't emailed yet.  Don't know what they have till its gone


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

Straight back into it....  Thats the woman i love


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

Han...ada boy, send a mini one tonight be very brief and then leave it two days. need to plant the seed.

Ris...yep i am an all or nothing kinda gal, you know that


----------



## atherjen (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> cool it will be good to meet you. I will let you know where we are staying and maybe you can stay with all of us



Awesome babes, that would rock! 
I'll let you know as soon as I know definites


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2003)

Cool....the more the merrier at Nationals. i need all the cheering i can get  

Update for today


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2003)

well last night was another wonderful night  i went to the gym and had a great workout and then decorated my tree with someone special     
It is so odd how things work out and how everything seems to just come together at times. 
Since my comps are so close together i am fired up to make this year count...event if it means eating shakes with carbs post workout and then plain food protein afterwards . 
I need a serious shoulder workout...one that leaves my arms limp and lifeless cause i am not loving the one i have now. 

J'Bo's back with avengence  

*Thursday, December 18th, 2003*
Meal one: protein pancake, pb and jam
Meal two: shake and fruit
Meal three: rice and chicken
Meal four (pre): potatoes, tuna
Meal five (post): shake and pasta
Meal six: steak and peppers

*workout: shoulders, abs and the cardio i missed this morning*


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah J'Bos back--- You Sound Wonderful honey!!

I'm glad you had a great night!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Stace i had a great night  

I have never been better


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

YEAH!! Thats SO Awesome Sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

You are so amazing honey    I can't wait to see your workouts and steal a few myself


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2003)

you stealer.
well how was your night last night?
mine was FANTASTIC


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

Mine was awful, I have had the worst cramps that I have had in 6 months, but I still trained back, but I have 5 m,ore days to go


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

CRAMPS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry SS-- I LITERALLY feel your pain!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2003)

i feel your pain too.
i am doubled over right now as well.
i think we are all connected that way


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 18, 2003)

I think we girls are all connected through ALOT of things, cramps being a big one!!

Glad you are so happy J!!  Gonna decorate my tree tommorow night with Chris.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 18, 2003)

Yes i am a happy gal but also am an exhausted gal  so i am heading out to the dentist and home to bed  talk to everyone later


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

thats too weird that we all have cramps

Sleep Well J'bo!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I have never been better



a banana split??
I thought you were in training? Isn't this on the no-no list???

Or..is it something else??


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

it isnt a banana split hun.

its two very happy people dancing because they have found eachother :


----------



## atherjen (Dec 23, 2003)

I think that Im going to cry........ *tear* 
hehe


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

HMmmmmmmmmmmmmm, had to come over and say good morning and how wonderful today is     morning my love


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

well sometimes i think about how blessed i am and tear too


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

morning everyone.

i am dancing this morning cause i am the luckiest women alive


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 23, 2003)

J'bos in do i hear you saying the "L" word ?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

the "L" word? huh did i say that?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey smilie face!     
Haha, I'm so happy for you sweets! You are amazing and you deserve someone amazing  So when are we all meeting up for a double date?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

Well we should meet up REALLY soon.
How about Toronto this summer? i will be there for 2 weeks.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

I would love to, but I don't know our plans for the summer just yet. We are thinking of spending three months in Greece working.. We'll see


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

greece sounds like alot of fun


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, you should come see us


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm sooo happy for you J'Bo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2003)

Aloha J'butt,  Mele Kalikimaka and Hau`oli Makahiki Hou!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

@ Man 

Stace...thanks i am happy too     

Jenny...greece is a little far since i will be doing shoots and comps this coming season...maybe half way? Vegas?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS J'BO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas babe    Darren is sleeping so I am watching TV    Have a great day!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 25, 2003)

thanks Stace and Shorty 
you both have a great holiday season too 
Pssst i got my webcam


----------



## Jenny (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> Jenny...greece is a little far since i will be doing shoots and comps this coming season...maybe half way? Vegas?



 Jenny, I think you need a geografy lesson  Vegas is not half way from Greece  

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Rissole (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm at work Monday.... note to self... take web cam


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

Damn Jenny figured the Vegas distance thing out 
How about Banff, Alberta


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 26, 2003)

Greece is beautiful!!!! Esp if u like the beach and ancient ruin type stuff


----------



## sawheet (Dec 26, 2003)

need to go to greece someday, good climbing there!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

Good climbing 
I am sold  then     lets go!


----------



## sawheet (Dec 26, 2003)

JBo we could lounge on the beach and climb all day, and party all night.....I can Salsa dance now, not that the have that in greece but what the hell!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

i think you can take salsa anywhere 
you will have to teach me though.


----------



## sawheet (Dec 26, 2003)

I have to warn you, the dance will melt you into a whimpering pile of flesh that will obey my every command, and like it!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

wow thats some dance


----------



## sawheet (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes it is , oh yes


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey JennY!!! WoW A webcam--thats going to be fun!!!!!

Have a great weekend sweetie!!!


----------

